# Cartoon Network / Adult Swim



## TKnight206

It appears that the first half hour (e.g. 3:00-3:30pm) has the incorrect show listed. I think this started Friday 10/27 at midnight. For those of us who record Adult Swim anime, this will be an issue this week and next. This issue is occurring around the clock from :00 to :30 apparently.

Mods, if this isn't the correct part of the forum to post this, please move it.


----------



## morac

Yeah Adult Swim is running a Samurai Jack marathon from 11:30 pm Saturday to 3:30 am , so their normal schedule has changed.

Adult Swim Schedule

What is extremely odd is that TiVo picked up the changes for every other half hour. They show SJ then some random other program then SJ then another program, etc. It's a very specific way of messing up the guide data. It almost looks like it was purposely done.


----------



## HerronScott

Wait, I don't get my Naruto Shippuden fix this week? 

Scott


----------



## TKnight206

That issue of every other half hour seems to be fixed. However, next week DST ends, so there's that.

For those who record *Lupin the Third Part IV*, you're going to have to create another OnePass. We should also keep an eye on Adult Swim Schedule to see what the schedule really is for the night of November 4th. They have it listed as as "Lupin The 3rd Part 4" for a 90 minute block for episode "The Murdering Marionette". Different spelling and for a 90 minute block instead of 30 minutes.


----------



## TKnight206

Check your TiVo guide listing for the night of November 4th to see if it has been fixed. In my case, it has been fixed. Hopefully the schedule provided on Adult Swim Schedule was accurate by their list order. By list order, I mean the progression of one show after another, and not necessarily the times.


----------



## KDeFlane

I tend to look ahead two weeks, and back before that marathon weekend I noticed that *this* weekend had two of my shows scheduled but failed to pick up a new JoJo (Bizarre Adventures), so I set it manually. I'm no longer curious about whether or not the guide fixed itself nor whether my pass would have picked it up without my intervention.


----------



## sfenton

I have been trying to record Outlaw Star and it has been very hit or miss whether my one pass picks it up. I set up an additional manual record to make sure I get it. I think for this weekend I will just record a 4 hour block to be sure.


----------



## TKnight206

For the night of November 4th (early 5th), I figure there are two good possibilities based on Adult Swim Schedule which has incorrect times listed.

_Daylight Time_
01:00AM *Hunter x Hunter* Chase x and x Chance
01:30AM *Lupin the 3rd Part 4* The Murdering Marionette

Assuming the ordering is correct, we have this. I feel this is probably the correct one.
_Standard Time_
01:00AM *Naruto: Shippuden * Kakashi Hatake, The Jonin in Charge
01:30AM *Outlaw Star* Gathering for the Space Race
02:00AM *Cowboy Bebop* Waltz For Venus
02:30AM *Ghost in The Shell: Stand Alone Complex 2nd GIG* Night Cruise

The other potential one is the following. I assume this is incorrect. This one assumes that the :15 and :45 was used on their official site to indicate the second 1am hour.
_Standard Time_
01:00AM *Outlaw Star* Gathering for the Space Race
01:30AM *Ghost in The Shell: Stand Alone Complex 2nd GIG* Night Cruise
02:00AM *Naruto: Shippuden* Kakashi Hatake, The Jonin in Charge
02:30AM *Cowboy Bebop* Waltz For Venus

Given that we normally see *Ghost in the Shell* at the end of the anime block, I'm assuming it's the first situation above.


----------



## TKnight206

For those who record *Lupin the Third Part IV*, you may need to create another OnePass if they don't fix it by Nov 11th (early Nov 12th). Feel free to contact them at Report a Lineup Issue. Let them know that they need to fix the spelling so that it's under *Lupin the Third Part IV* and not *Lupin The 3rd Part 4*.
If they don't fix this in time, you'll be getting the episodes recorded under a different folder.

Report a Lineup Issue
The TiVo Live Guide shows (Show Name) Lupin The 3rd Part 4
... but should show (Show Name) Lupin the Third Part IV

On another note, *Dr. Seuss's The Cat in the Hat (2003)* is listed under *Dr. Seuss's The Cat In The Hat; Demon Prom *on 11/11/17 and *Dr. Seuss's The Cat In The Hat; Throne Of Bones *on 11/12/17. It appears some *Teen Titans Go!* episodes got attached to the movie name.


----------



## HerronScott

TKnight206 said:


> Assuming the ordering is correct, we have this. I feel this is probably the correct one.
> _Standard Time_
> 01:00AM *Naruto: Shippuden * Kakashi Hatake, The Jonin in Charge
> 01:30AM *Outlaw Star* Gathering for the Space Race
> 02:00AM *Cowboy Bebop* Waltz For Venus
> 02:30AM *Ghost in The Shell: Stand Alone Complex 2nd GIG* Night Cruise


Well thank goodness our Naruto episode recorded correctly at 1am.

Scott


----------



## TKnight206

HerronScott said:


> Well thank goodness our Naruto episode recorded correctly at 1am.
> 
> Scott


If you do miss it, there is always a chance your local library has the series on DVD. Just be sure that the disk is clean. Scratches can be an issue, but they can send them out for repair for the next person at least. Although, I don't know what percentage of libraries will do that. Anyway, that is how I watch Naruto Shippuden in English.


----------



## HerronScott

TKnight206 said:


> If you do miss it, there is always a chance your local library has the series on DVD. Just be sure that the disk is clean. Scratches can be an issue, but they can send them out for repair for the next person at least. Although, I don't know what percentage of libraries will do that. Anyway, that is how I watch Naruto Shippuden in English


I can always catch missing ones on Comcast On Demand here so not a big issue, but I had not thought of the library. Unlikely that the library in our small town of 25,000 has them, but I'll have to check.

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## TKnight206

It appears that *Lupin the Third Part IV *has been fixed for the night of November 11th (early Nov 12). However, it's best to double check.
*
Dr. Seuss's The Cat in the Hat (2003) *on November 11th and 12th appears to be fixed too.

I see *Cartoon Network Programming* listed for the night of November 18th (early Nov 19th) in various spots. Hopefully it will be updated by Monday the 13th. I figure it's best to do nothing until Adult Swim Schedule shows _Sat Nov 18_.


----------



## TKnight206

*Lupin the Third Part IV * is messed up yet again, but for January 7th. I'm getting kind of sick of this. Everyone is going to have to create a new OnePass to be safe. I don't know if I'm going to keep reporting a lineup issue. It's bad enough they seem to given up putting season and episode numbers for various shows.


----------



## TKnight206

I think *Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron-Blooded Orphans* has the wrong first aired date. It's also not labeled as new. It's probably best to use _New & reruns_ instead of just _New_ for recording anime on this network.


----------



## TKnight206

Robot Chicken episode "We Don't See Much of That in 1940s America" apparently didn't record because it was mistakenly listed as a rerun in the guide.

I also noticed that I don't have episode "Hey I Found Another Sock" recorded either.


----------



## TKnight206

For those of you who record _Teen Titans_ (not the Go! version), check your guide for today. My guide lists it. I have a manual recording set for one of the two episodes. However, when entering into the show and going to Upcoming, it has "There is nothing available to record in the next two weeks." despite it being listed in my To Do List. I already did the "TiVo Service Connection" three times and it didn't help. I even tried a GUI reset (thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play).

zap2it.com lists _The Amazing World of Gumball_ for that timeslot. (I really miss GraceNote.)

This may be an ongoing issue.


----------



## TKnight206

I don't know if the OnePass is working correctly for _Mike Tyson Mysteries_. You may have to set them to manually record.


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> I don't know if the OnePass is working correctly for _Mike Tyson Mysteries_. You may have to set them to manually record.


It's because they are missing a "first aired" date and season info despite having a title.

Last night's episode did record because it has that info, but next week's episode isn't scheduled.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> It's not because they are missing a "first aired" date and season info despite having a title.
> 
> Last night's episode did record because it has that info, but next week's episode isn't scheduled.


The guide quality is sad. While GraceNote did have its problems, this is getting sad at how frequent it's getting. It looks like March 18th has issues too.

Do you think it'd be worth doing a lineup request? My concern is that putting in the show name twice, they'll redo it in such a way that a new OnePass will be needed.


----------



## morac

A lineup request couldn't hurt since apparently they aren't going to fix this on their own. Just mention in the additional info that the episodes are missing first aired dates and season info and everything else is okay.


----------



## TKnight206

*Outlaw Star* this weekend needs a new OnePass set up. I believe this will be the third OnePass for this series.


----------



## TKnight206

_Mike Tyson Mysteries _still isn't recording. TiVo says they are "Not New" despite being new according to List of Mike Tyson Mysteries episodes - Wikipedia

Do you think it'd be better to report this issue to Report a Lineup Issue or https://support.tivo.com/CreateCaseFromSupport ?


----------



## TKnight206

Cartoon Network (not Adult Swim) seems to have generic information in the guide. Unlabeled episodes will be seen as new and will be recorded if you have a OnePass set up for the series. The series may or may not be correct. Regardless, check your To Do List to make sure your TiVo doesn't get filled with unnecessary reruns.


----------



## TKnight206

I don't know if I have faith in them fixing the schedule for April 7th/8th. They have a single episode of Family Guy listed for six hours during our anime block.

The online schedule isn't available yet for that date, so maybe it's too soon to do a lineup request.

Update: It's April 1st, and Adult Swim put on something other than their listed schedule. So anyone who recorded anime tonight, check it before deleting it. Black Cover seems to be fine, but not Hunter X Hunter. Not TiVo's fault.

I urge you to check your recordings before deleting. It might have something you want. Supposedly a subbed version of FLCL played tonight.

Adult Swim - Wikipedia


----------



## TKnight206

Adult Swim's schedule for April 7th (and early 8th) is missing on TiVo. Adult Swim finally updated their schedule, so this isn't TiVo's fault. However, with so few days left, we need to do our part if we want to record our anime.

Go to On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim
Go to Sat, Apr 7th
Do a lineup report at Report a Lineup Issue


----------



## morac

FYI, even if TiVo fixes the guide, if your TiVo improperly recorded any of the show's past 1:30 AM last week (which it probably did because of Adult Swim's April Fools stunt), you'll need to manually schedule recordings this week's airings because the TiVo box will think they are repeats.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> FYI, even if TiVo fixes the guide, if your TiVo improperly recorded any of the show's past 1:30 AM last week (which it probably did because of Adult Swim's April Fools stunt), you'll need to manually schedule recordings this week's airings because the TiVo box will think they are repeats.


It'd be nice to be able to record them under the correct series name rather than _Adult Swim Programming_. I hope people are doing lineup requests.

I miss GraceNote. If they were still doing the guide, I could call them up and probably get this resolved in time.


----------



## HerronScott

TKnight206 said:


> It'd be nice to be able to record them under the correct series name rather than _Adult Swim Programming_. I hope people are doing lineup requests.


I submitted one for Naruto Shippuden and it looks fixed now but I need to tell it to record again as it thought that it had recorded that episode last week.

Scott


----------



## KDeFlane

It looks like "JoJo" is staying at its midnight slot, while "Black Clover" is moving to 1:AM and "Hunter" moves to 1:30. Of interest for next week: they are adding a reair of FLCL season 1 (timeslot unknown?) in anticipation of a June launch of season 2.

I found this article to be of interest, both to explain the April Fools event and the summer shuffle. 
Toonami Trending Rundown for March 31-April 1, 2018


----------



## morac

Even though it was fixed, I had to manually schedule not only Naruto (”re-airing” the episode), but also Black Clover and DB Super which were not duplicates since they aired normally last week.


----------



## TKnight206

Might be time for us to do a lineup request for this upcoming Saturday night for our anime block. It's listed as "Cartoon Network Programming".

Find the schedule at On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim

Make sure to date things correctly when submitting. We're three days away, so let's hope they get this fixed in time. (I miss GraceNote.)

In case they fail, here is a schedule if anyone records that five and a half hour block.

10:30 PM Dragon Ball Super I Will Defend the World! Trunks' Furious Burst of Super Power!! TV-14
11:00 PM Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters An Inspired Strategy Makes Two Wishes Come True! TV-14 LV
11:30 PM *My Hero Academia* My Hero Academia 
12:00 AM FLCL Full Swing TV-14 DSV
12:30 AM JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders D'Arby the Gambler Part 2 TV-14 L
01:00 AM Hunter x Hunter Friend x and x Journey TV-14
01:30 AM Black Clover Capital Riot TV-PG
02:00 AM Naruto:Shippuden A Painful Decision TV-PG LV
02:30 AM Space Dandy I Can't Be the Only One, Baby TV-14 DLS
03:00 AM Cowboy Bebop Ballad of Fallen Angels TV-MA LSV
03:30 AM Ghost in The Shell: Stand Alone Complex 2nd GIG Nuclear Power TV-14 LV

Appears fixed. Check your own listings to be safe.


----------



## JoeKustra

TKnight206 said:


> Might be time for us to do a lineup request for this upcoming Saturday night for our anime block. It's listed as "Cartoon Network Programming".


My connection was 6am EDT. All programming is filled in.


----------



## TKnight206

We're going to want to do a lineup request if and when On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim is updated for May 19th/20th's anime block.

Report a Lineup Issue

I seem to recall years back I had issues with episode six of FLCL due to its length. I think this is going to have a cascading effect. Here's more info that I found.

Toonami News

Toonami - Heads up Toonami fans! Next Saturday night,...

From the Facebook page.
Saturday 5/19 Line Up:
10:30p - Dragon Ball Super
11:00p - Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters
11:30p - My Hero Academia
12:00p - FLCL Episode 6
12:45p - JoJo: Stardust Crusaders
1:15p - Hunter x Hunter
1:45p - Black Clover
2:15p - Naruto: Shippuden
2:45p - Space Dandy
3:15p - Cowboy Bebop
3:45p - Ghost in the Shell: SAC 2nd GIG

*Update:* As of Monday, it seems to be corrected in the guide. However, my To Do List isn't reflecting the changes. Hopefully this mismatch resolves itself by the weekend. (Connecting to TiVo Network thrice then powercycling didn't resolve it.)


----------



## TKnight206

New episode of _Mike Tyson Mysteries_ didn't record for Sunday 5/13 because TiVo labeled it as a rerun.

I miss GraceNote.


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> We're going to want to do a lineup request if and when On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim is updated for May 19th/20th's anime block.
> 
> Report a Lineup Issue
> 
> I seem to recall years back I had issues with episode six of FLCL due to its length. I think this is going to have a cascading effect. Here's more info that I found.
> 
> Toonami News
> 
> Toonami - Heads up Toonami fans! Next Saturday night,...
> 
> From the Facebook page.
> Saturday 5/19 Line Up:
> 10:30p - Dragon Ball Super
> 11:00p - Dragon Ball Z Kai: The Final Chapters
> 11:30p - My Hero Academia
> 12:00p - FLCL Episode 6
> 12:45p - JoJo: Stardust Crusaders
> 1:15p - Hunter x Hunter
> 1:45p - Black Clover
> 2:15p - Naruto: Shippuden
> 2:45p - Space Dandy
> 3:15p - Cowboy Bebop
> 3:45p - Ghost in the Shell: SAC 2nd GIG
> 
> *Update:* As of Monday, it seems to be corrected in the guide. However, my To Do List isn't reflecting the changes. Hopefully this mismatch resolves itself by the weekend. (Connecting to TiVo Network thrice then powercycling didn't resolve it.)


My guide and to do list are still wrong.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> My guide and to do list are still wrong.


Give it time. It's fixed in both already for me.


----------



## TKnight206

Robot Chicken episode "Never Forget" is new according to Wikipedia. It doesn't seem set to record.

I miss GraceNote.


----------



## rdrrepair

TKnight206 said:


> Robot Chicken episode "Never Forget" is new according to Wikipedia. It doesn't seem set to record.
> 
> I miss GraceNote.


 Both of these episodes recorded last night for me. 11:30 & 11:45 EST

I've got Robot Chicken's SP set to record as...
Starting From: Season 9
Record: New & Repeat

I have all episodes on Cartoon Network set to record the current season and all are set as New & Repeats. I've yet to miss an episode by doing it this way.

It shows that all of these are repeats yet, they didn't record for me back in December - February. Also, my Episode Guide for Season 9 doesn't list "Never Forget" so I'm unsure where that's supposed to fit in chronological order.

Also of note is an episode called "Shall I Visit The Dinosaurs?" and that's set to record next week at 11:30p EST.

Going a step further I looked in my "Live: on screen guide" & next week show list at 11:45p EST "Robot Chicken: Scoot to the Gute" but that's not currently set to record and that's listed as S9 E3.


----------



## TKnight206

rdrrepair said:


> Both of these episodes recorded last night for me. 11:30 & 11:45 EST
> 
> I've got Robot Chicken's SP set to record as...
> Starting From: Season 9
> Record: New & Repeat
> 
> I have all episodes on Cartoon Network set to record the current season and all are set as New & Repeats. I've yet to miss an episode by doing it this way.
> 
> It shows that all of these are repeats yet, they didn't record for me back in December - February. Also, my Episode Guide for Season 9 doesn't list "Never Forget" so I'm unsure where that's supposed to fit in chronological order.
> 
> Also of note is an episode called "Shall I Visit The Dinosaurs?" and that's set to record next week at 11:30p EST.
> 
> Going a step further I looked in my "Live: on screen guide" & next week show list at 11:45p EST "Robot Chicken: Scoot to the Gute" but that's not currently set to record and that's listed as S9 E3.


Seasons tend to be 20 episodes. The second half of the season has begun and TiVo has failed to recognize this.

I miss GraceNote.


----------



## KDeFlane

I wondered why my guide said "Cartoon Network Programming" for more than 5 hours in the regular Toonami slot for this Saturday night / Sunday morning... and then I checked On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim and see there is a double marathon of FLCL for 6.5 hours. So, we shouldn't miss JoJo or My Hero or Black Clover or any of those other things a few of us are watching. Whew. (Happy Memorial Day weekend!)


----------



## morac

KDeFlane said:


> I wondered why my guide said "Cartoon Network Programming" for more than 5 hours in the regular Toonami slot for this Saturday night / Sunday morning... and then I checked On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim and see there is a double marathon of FLCL for 6.5 hours. So, we shouldn't miss JoJo or My Hero or Black Clover or any of those other things a few of us are watching. Whew. (Happy Memorial Day weekend!)


Yes, they are "off" this weekend. Of course that's no excuse for showing "Cartoon Network Programming" in the guide.

The same thing shows for next weekend currently and all the normal shows are back for next weekend.


----------



## TKnight206

The guide did update in time for the marathon of FLCL for me.

Also, it appears that the guide is wrong for Cartoon Network today. New episode *"Bro-Pocalypse" of Teen Titans Go!* isn't listed for 6pm. zap2it doesn't seem accurate either. Found out when playing Teen Titans from 6am, which was really Teen Titans Go!. They had a countdown timer.


----------



## KDeFlane

FLCL reminder:
Season 2 begins tonight but the title is now "FLCL Progressive" (or "FLCL: Progressive" maybe) -- new Pass required, but confirm if you need "new & reruns" to catch them.


----------



## TKnight206

It appears this week's Cartoon Network block is a mess. The shows are unlabeled let alone may not even be correct.

For those who record Teen Titans Go!, there are new episodes tonight according to List of Teen Titans Go! episodes - Wikipedia


----------



## morac

I found this for Cartoon Network's schedule:

SerCom-KC/cartoon-network-schedule


----------



## TKnight206

OnePass for *We Bare Bears* is set to _New only_, yet it's recording multiple of the same new episodes (e.g. three copies of episode "Go Fish" so far). Not only that, but the new episodes are lacking season and episode numbers.

If by chance you're only recording season four (by OnePass setting), you may be missing the recordings. For those who are recording it and are low on space, this is a heads up about the duplicate flood.


----------



## KDeFlane

(using a pre-existing thread for an early heads-up) 
Viewers of [adultswim]/Toonami: 
For Aug.11, my guide has a TBA void from 10:30pm to 4:00am. I'm giving it a few more days before creating manual recordings.

For Aug.18, look for changes to the lineup, including the return of "Attack on Titan" and a new season (and new title) for "JoJo's Bizarre Adventures" -- but I can't check on that right now because my guide data ends before that block.


----------



## HerronScott

KDeFlane said:


> For Aug.11, my guide has a TBA void from 10:30pm to 4:00am. I'm giving it a few more days before creating manual recordings


Naruto Shippuden wasn't scheduled to record this morning but I noticed that it is now after today's call.

Scott


----------



## TKnight206

My OnePass for *My Hero Academia * had been set to _New_ and all was fine. But now that the series has reached season two, it appears it doesn't want to record the episodes.

Make sure your OnePass is set to _New & reruns_


----------



## KDeFlane

Also note that *My Hero Academia *moves to an earlier time slot on *8/18* to make room for *Attack on Titan*


----------



## TKnight206

*Attack on Titan* doesn't appear to have any season or episode data. Depending on your OnePass settings, you may have difficulty recording it.

*One Punch Man* returns tonight. If I rerecord the series, hopefully it will be in one folder instead of two this time. Except it won't be 1080i with my cable provider.


----------



## TKnight206

It looks like the Cartoon Network block is messed up this coming week.


----------



## KDeFlane

Looking ahead on On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim I see they are using Labor Day Weekend to air a marathon of "My Hero Academia" which preempts the regular Saturday night lineup. No need to panic. (I was only looking at Toonami for myself, haven't anything to compare with the rest of the week, sorry)


----------



## morac

Cartoon Network as a whole has generic data for most shows this upcoming week. I had to cancel about 15 bogus recordings for Monday alone. I’m hoping this will work itself out tomorrow as it takes a long time to cancel that many shows and every day of the week has just as many.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> Cartoon Network as a whole has generic data for most shows this upcoming week. I had to cancel about 15 bogus recordings for Monday alone. I'm hoping this will work itself out tomorrow as it takes a long time to cancel that many shows and every day of the week has just as many.


I wish they'd fix this. Either that or go back to Gracenote. Although, maybe we should make a feature suggestion: Instead of just "New only" for OnePasses, give us "New only" and "New labeled only" as options. If it's unlabeled, it doesn't record for "New labeled only".


----------



## morac

FLCL Alternative starts September 8th Adult Swim, but it’s not in the guide data. They have time to fix this, but for now it’s wrong.


----------



## morac

Adult Swim this upcoming weekend has been changed to 6 hours of “Cartoon Network Programming”.


----------



## TKnight206

Will they update this faster if we all Report a Lineup Issue ?


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> Will they update this faster if we all Report a Lineup Issue ?


I submitted one on Sunday and a few days later the lineup changed to "Cartoon Network Programming" and was marked as resolved. I even put a link to the official Adult Swim lineup web page and they still screwed it up. I responded to the ticket that it was wrong and they are now "researching" it.

I just sent in another lineup fix request, but it is likely too late to fix as they only really have 24 hour to fix it.

It can't hurt for everyone to send a lineup fix request in, but I don't expect this will be fixed by Saturday.

Note that it's also wrong next week as well.


----------



## HerronScott

Just submitted a lineup request for this weekend and next weekend also.

Scott


----------



## KDeFlane

Everything looks good on my guide now, for both this weekend and next weekend. I did need to tweek my SP Manager to force it to update my ToDo List, however, which repopulated *most* of my regular Toonami selections. For some reason "Hunter x Hunter" required a new pass, and I did need to create one for "FLCL:Alternate" as expected.

(Fingers crossed that these latest submitted reports won't undo the newly corrected line-up!)


----------



## morac

KDeFlane said:


> Everything looks good on my guide now, for both this weekend and next weekend. I did need to tweek my SP Manager to force it to update my ToDo List, however, which repopulated *most* of my regular Toonami selections. For some reason "Hunter x Hunter" required a new pass, and I did need to create one for "FLCL:Alternate" as expected.
> 
> (Fingers crossed that these latest submitted reports won't undo the newly corrected line-up!)


Fixed for me as well though I had to set up a FLCL:Alternate OnePass to record repeats for it to show up in my To do list.


----------



## HerronScott

Mine was also fixed for Naruto Shippuden after my service connection last night.

Scott


----------



## morac

Unless this is fixed by next weekend, you’ll need a new OnePass for Dragon Ball Super next weekend.


----------



## TKnight206

I noticed that season three of *Attack on Titan* episodes are listed under season two.

"Smoke Signal" is mistakenly listed as Season 2 Episode 12 when it should be Season 3 Episode 1.
"Pain" is mistakenly listed as Season 2 Episode 14 when it should be Season 3 Episode 2.
I somehow missed recording "Old Story" from September 8th.
History folder says "Not New" but it clearly has the New icon listed to the right of the HD icon.


----------



## TKnight206

KDeFlane said:


> Everything looks good on my guide now, for both this weekend and next weekend. I did need to tweek my SP Manager to force it to update my ToDo List, however, which repopulated *most* of my regular Toonami selections. For some reason "Hunter x Hunter" required a new pass, and I did need to create one for "FLCL:Alternate" as expected.
> 
> (Fingers crossed that these latest submitted reports won't undo the newly corrected line-up!)


This makes three OnePasses for Hunter X Hunter.


----------



## TKnight206

For Saturday, 9/19, *Boruto: Naruto Next Generations* is lacking the new tag and is missing season and episode information. We have just over a week to contact TiVo to let them know to fix this.

It should have the "new tag" as Naruto Shippuden has it. Although, that doesn't seem consistent. It still needs the season and episode number nonetheless.

I just contacted them normally to let them know about the missing season and episode number. I hope if others contact them, maybe they'll fix it.


----------



## morac

“Cartoon Network Programming” has returned for this upcoming weekend (10/20). It’s still wrong as of now.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> "Cartoon Network Programming" has returned for this upcoming weekend (10/20). It's still wrong as of now.


Still not fixed and there's only 3 days left to do so.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> Still not fixed and there's only 3 days left to do so.


Fixed today.


----------



## HerronScott

morac said:


> Fixed today.


Same here. Next weekend still has the same issue.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra

HerronScott said:


> Same here. Next weekend still has the same issue.
> Scott


Back when I was using a Sony DHG, it had TVGOS for its guide. It was an 8-day guide. I'm starting to treat TiVo as if it has an 8-day guide. It seems to help lower my blood pressure.

Rovi supplied TVGOS.


----------



## HerronScott

JoeKustra said:


> Back when I was using a Sony DHG, it had TVGOS for its guide. It was an 8-day guide. I'm starting to treat TiVo as if it has an 8-day guide. It seems to help lower my blood pressure.
> 
> Rovi supplied TVGOS.


Yep, I don't worry too much about it until it gets to 3 days away and it's not showing up in the ToDo list.

Scott


----------



## KDeFlane

I was stunned to learn a new season of "*Dream Corp, LLC*" starts tonight (two 15-min episodes per week for only 3 weeks). Season 1 ended on a cliffhanger almost two years ago, and I had deleted the SPass.


----------



## TKnight206

KDeFlane said:


> I was stunned to learn a new season of "*Dream Corp, LLC*" starts tonight (two 15-min episodes per week for only 3 weeks). Season 1 ended on a cliffhanger almost two years ago, and I had deleted the SPass.


It never hurts to carry old OnePasses. Just look at _Harvey Birdman, Attorney at Law_. It had a new episode this month after all those years. A special, technically. At first I thought TiVo messed up, but then I checked Wikipedia.

Anyway, is the guide info still missing for this Saturday? Maybe it's time we all did a Report a Lineup Issue


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> Anyway, is the guide info still missing for this Saturday? Maybe it's time we all did a Report a Lineup Issue


On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim wasn't updated for Saturday until yesterday. Still it couldn't hurt to submit a lineup report.


----------



## TKnight206

I strongly suggest that anyone reading this that cares for the anime block to do a lineup report at Report a Lineup Issue using On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim


----------



## morac

It’s fixed in today’s (or yesterday’s) data.


----------



## TKnight206

Guide is incorrect for the Adult Swim anime block on November 3rd/4th.

To be fair, even On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim is incorrect. Assuming it all goes in order, it appears that TV Listings- Find Local TV Listings and Watch Full Episodes - Zap2it.com is correct.

Anyone doing a lineup request at Report a Lineup Issue, be extra careful that you enter it properly given the DST and timezone issue. I'd avoid putting BLACK CLOVER and HUNTER X HUNTER into the "Program Descriptions are Incorrect" part of the form as I'm worried they'd mess up the correct ones since the form lacks a DST option.

EST/PST... (Standard Time below; that's the second 1am I'm listing here)
01:00 AM	*FLCL: ALTERNATIVE* FREESTYLE COLLECTION
01:30 AM	*ONE-PUNCH MAN* THE STRONGEST HERO
02:00 AM	*LUPIN THE 3RD PART 4* FROM JAPAN WITH LOVE
02:30 AM	*SAMURAI JACK*

*Black Clover* doesn't seem set to record despite having a OnePass.


----------



## TKnight206

November 10th hasn't been updated for me yet. The Adult Swim anime block.


----------



## morac

I submitted a lineup change, so hopefully it's fixed by Saturday.


----------



## morac

It’s fixed.


----------



## TKnight206

It appears Teen Titans Go! is repeatedly being listed as new for many of the reruns. This creates issues for anyone trying to catch the new episodes.

I am referring to half hour time-slots in which two reruns are shown together.

For those who unset all those episodes, there was one truly new episode among them according to List of Teen Titans Go! episodes - Wikipedia


----------



## KDeFlane

Something glitched with my settings for JoJo, had to manually set for tonight's new episode. Maybe it was just me, but I thought I'd mention it for other Bizarre Adventure fans.


----------



## morac

So today’s adult swim was correct up until today’s connection which changed the 8 and 8:30 pm airings of Dragon Ball Z Kai and Dragon Ball Super incorrectly to Total Drama Island for today and next Saturday. 

I have no idea why Tivo changed that since what they originally had was correct and matched the adult swim lineup page. Technically both of those are repeats, but I was recording Kai which I now missed.


----------



## TKnight206

megalobox is incorrect in the TiVo guide this upcoming weekend. TiVo lists "Buy or die?", but it should be "The Man from Death" according to On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim

I also question why it's spelled "megalobox" instead of "Megalo Box".

When it came to the Adult Swim block, was Gracenote ever this bad?


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> When it came to the Adult Swim block, was Gracenote ever this bad?


I don't recall ever having to baby-sit scheduled recordings as much when using Gracenote. I definitely didn't have scheduled recordings simply vanish at the last second because someone decided to change the already correct guide data.


----------



## morac

The 11 PM airing of Dragonball Super (new episode) changed to "Cartoon Network Programming" for Jan 19 and Jan 26.


----------



## morac

The schedule for next weekend (Feb 9) is completely wrong.


----------



## morac

Was partially fixed today, but still is partially wrong.


----------



## TKnight206

Sword Art Online season three looks like it will be using season one's OnePass rather that a new one like season two (Sword Art Online II) had done. Be vigilant in the event that they create a new series ID requiring a new OnePass.

Kind of defeats the purpose of a "OnePass" when you have to create a new one for each season on occasion.


----------



## TKnight206

If you record *Sword Art Online*, make sure to record this weekend's episode "Project Alicization". There was a problem last week, and they're reshowing it. Last week's recording of "Project Alicization" froze, and Megalobox takes over about minute 15. At minute 29 it begins the first half of Megalobox again.

Adult Swim Re-Airs Episode of Sword Art Online: Alicization After Error


----------



## KDeFlane

_general notes: _
Tonight's *MegaloBox *is preempted because *Sword Art Online* is showing two new eps.

Tomorrow night (Sunday, March 31) leads into *April Fools' Day* in the wee hours, where Cartoon Network has been known to drop surprises into the schedule.

For next weekend (April 6) Gracenote is showing generic descriptions across the whole lineup.


----------



## TKnight206

The night of Saturday, April 6th seems to be incorrect. On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim lists two episodes of Sword Art Online, whereas TiVo doesn't.


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> The night of Saturday, April 6th seems to be incorrect. On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim lists two episodes of Sword Art Online, whereas TiVo doesn't.


I reported this to Tivo on the 3rd. It's been listed as "researching" the entire time. It's still wrong as of today's update.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> I reported this to Tivo on the 3rd. It's been listed as "researching" the entire time. It's still wrong as of today's update.


Have you tried doing "TiVo Service Connection" three times in a row to see if it's been updated?


----------



## KDeFlane

I noticed MegaloBox has been preempted for two weeks for the Sword Art double-ups, and next week looks like a new show is taking its place. I guess MegaloBox has ended? Also, the start times for the Toonami lineup next week are being shuffled around, so stay alert!


----------



## TKnight206

KDeFlane said:


> I noticed MegaloBox has been preempted for two weeks for the Sword Art double-ups, and next week looks like a new show is taking its place. I guess MegaloBox has ended? Also, the start times for the Toonami lineup next week are being shuffled around, so stay alert!


According to Wikipedia, there are only 13 episodes, so it's safe to conclude it's ended.


----------



## TKnight206

Looks like TiVo is messing up the metadata for *Attack on Titan*. Look at the episode information for Season 1, Episode 7. There are two of them now.

I miss Gracenote.


----------



## TKnight206

Back in April, it was shown as a marathon. Episodes tend to be longer. Now, Adult Swim is going to show half episodes (fits into 30 minutes with commercials). So, set your OnePass to Everything until TiVo figures out how to deal with this situation.

Gēmusetto Machu Picchu - Wikipedia


----------



## TKnight206

It seems they messed up The Venture Bros. It's spelled differently and thus has a new series ID. For anyone caring about the reruns, create a new OnePass until the guide is fixed.


----------



## morac

Adultswim’s schedule next Saturday is changing and Cartoon Network’s guide data for this upcoming week is a mess with nothing but generic data.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> Adultswim's schedule next Saturday is changing and Cartoon Network's guide data for this upcoming week is a mess with nothing but generic data.


I just noticed this too. Glad someone else noticed. I hope people do a lineup report for this. Even if it's just for one show, the more people who get their attention, the better. Only concern is if they mess up the series IDs and we have to create multiple new OnePasses for current shows. Things like this make me miss Gracenote.

On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> I just noticed this too. Glad someone else noticed. I hope people do a lineup report for this. Even if it's just for one show, the more people who get their attention, the better. Only concern is if they mess up the series IDs and we have to create multiple new OnePasses for current shows. Things like this make me miss Gracenote.
> 
> On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim


I submitted a line up report on June 30th right after I noticed it. My ticket is currently is in "researching" which is not a good sign considering there should be nothing to research as CN posts their schedule. Needless to say the guide data is still wrong.

Considering the July 4th holiday, you should probably be prepared to schedule manual recordings if it's not corrected by tomorrow.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> I submitted a line up report on June 30th right after I noticed it. My ticket is currently is in "researching" which is not a good sign considering there should be nothing to research as CN posts their schedule. Needless to say the guide data is still wrong.
> 
> Considering the July 4th holiday, you should probably be prepared to schedule manual recordings if it's not corrected by tomorrow.


I got an email that this was resolved. I'm guessing if it is, the fix won't be pushed until tomorrow.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> I got an email that this was resolved. I'm guessing if it is, the fix won't be pushed until tomorrow.


So this was resolved in today's update.


----------



## morac

Adult Swim is currently wrong for this Saturday, though the official Adult Swim schedule web site wasn't updated until today.

On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim

I filed a report with Tivo as it doesn't give them much time to fix this. Especially considering they had no new guide data until this evening


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> Adult Swim is currently wrong for this Saturday, though the official Adult Swim schedule web site wasn't updated until today.
> 
> On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim
> 
> I filed a report with Tivo as it doesn't give them much time to fix this. Especially considering they had no new guide data until this evening


I did the "TiVo Service Connection" thing three times in a row, and it still isn't updated for me yet. I figure more of us need to report this using https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html and On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim


----------



## KDeFlane

My guide looks right, including the fact that "Attack on Titan" is taking up an hour tonight (preempting "Sword Art Online: Alicization"). The first slot is a reair of last week's ep -- I didn't watch it yet, but I get the feeling that it ran long and some DVRs might have cut it off, so this must be a fix -- and this week's new ep is airing in the 2nd slot.


----------



## morac

KDeFlane said:


> My guide looks right, including the fact that "Attack on Titan" is taking up an hour tonight (preempting "Sword Art Online: Alicization"). The first slot is a reair of last week's ep -- I didn't watch it yet, but I get the feeling that it ran long and some DVRs might have cut it off, so this must be a fix -- and this week's new ep is airing in the 2nd slot.


They fixed it late Thursday.


----------



## TKnight206

Starting tomorrow, a lot of shows are being listed without episode information, and are likely just generic filler. But the guide problem extends to other channels too such as Disney Channel and Disney XD.


----------



## KDeFlane

bumping (one of) our favorite topics for erratic channel schedules... Adult Swim has updated their online schedule to show some shuffling for Saturday (Aug.24 *Toonami*), while Gracenote does not appear to have that info yet for this coming weekend. Look out for:
* the premiere of a new series "Dr. Stone"
* "Fire Force" moving to the next half-hour timeslot,
* Lupin moving to the end of the line-up.
(My Hero Academia ended its season last week)

A spot check of the shows I do watch show them listing as new episode titles, ao I will assume the rest of Toonami is new as well. Brace yourself for last-minute guide updates or manual overrides.


----------



## morac

KDeFlane said:


> bumping (one of) our favorite topics for erratic channel schedules... Adult Swim has updated their online schedule to show some shuffling for Saturday (Aug.24 *Toonami*), while Gracenote does not appear to have that info yet for this coming weekend. Look out for:
> * the premiere of a new series "Dr. Stone"
> * "Fire Force" moving to the next half-hour timeslot,
> * Lupin moving to the end of the line-up.
> (My Hero Academia ended its season last week)
> 
> A spot check of the shows I do watch show them listing as new episode titles, ao I will assume the rest of Toonami is new as well. Brace yourself for last-minute guide updates or manual overrides.


The guide is all kinds of messed up for Adult Swim. It usually is and I usually file a report, but this week I forgot to.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> The guide is all kinds of messed up for Adult Swim. It usually is and I usually file a report, but this week I forgot to.


It was fixed today.


----------



## TKnight206

On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim misspelled one of the episode titles for *American Dad!* and TiVo has apparently misspelled it too, resulting in it being mislabeled as a new episode creating more inaccurate metadata. Notice the extra "d" in "Rodger Codger." It should be "Roger Codger."


----------



## TKnight206

Before TiVo finalized on the title *Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma*, it was available as *Food Wars*. For those who created the OnePass for *Food Wars* but not *Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma*, you're probably missing the recordings for the anime.

I noticed I had two OnePasses on the _same channel number_. One for the anime, one for the Travel Channel series.


----------



## TKnight206

Looks like there is generic information for this upcoming Saturday night on 10/12/2019.

Looks like *One-Punch Man*'s second season is finally coming to Adult Swim. Also, *Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba* is premiering.


----------



## TKnight206

*One-Punch Man*'s new episodes are being labeled as reruns. It appears TiVo gave them Japan's first aired dates instead.

Edited to add: I overlooked someone else mentioning this before my post.


----------



## TKnight206

Might want to head over to Report a Lineup Issue and report a problem for the weekend of November 2nd/3rd for our anime block.

On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim even has issues, but I think the order is correct.

I'm guessing it should look something like the below.

01:00 AM *FOOD WARS!* SENSUAL FRIED CHICKEN TV-MA S
01:30 AM *DEMON SLAYER: KIMETSU NO YAIBA* FINAL SELECTION TV-MA V
Standard Time below
01:00 AM *BLACK CLOVER* JULIUS NOVACHRONO TV-14
01:30 AM *JOJO'S BIZARRE ADVENTURE: GOLDEN WIND* BUCCIARATI APPEARS TV-MA L
02:00 AM *NARUTO:SHIPPUDEN* TRUE KINDNESS 
02:30 AM *LUPIN THE 3RD PART 5* ZENIGATA, GENTLEMAN THIEF TV-14 LSV


----------



## TKnight206

Toonami block this weekend seems to be off by at least a minute if not much more. Normally, I'd have no problem recording 30 minute segments with no extra time needed. But now, I'm having to add an extra minute or two. It may even by off by four minutes technically.

It slowly resolved itself throughout the night, but it appears One-Punch Man started approximately four minutes late. If it weren't for the commercials after the end of the episode, I would have lost more than ~67 seconds of the show. If it weren't for recording Dr. Stone, I would have missed the ending.


----------



## TKnight206

Food Wars! needs a new OnePass for Sunday, November 23rd. I'm going to do a lineup report. I think they chose an alternate spelling of the show's name.


----------



## TKnight206

Toonami block (Saturday night/Sunday morning)
Apparently, something called "The Forge has been on at 11pm throwing the schedule off by four or so minutes. So it's best to add an extra four minutes per episode until this is over.

Two minutes should suffice if you don't care about commercials. Three minutes should be safe. I'm guessing based on the previous week.


----------



## TKnight206

Part three of The Forge should be on tonight, so adding two to four minutes to your recordings is suggested.
My Hero Academia, One-Punch Man, Dr. Stone, and Fire Force is what I'd suggest.


----------



## TKnight206

Teen Titans Go! has a new episode on 11/27/2019 at 6pm for a full hour. Instead of listing the show name, they put the part episode name as the show's name.

https://teen-titans-go.fandom.com/wiki/That's_What's_Up!


----------



## TKnight206

Black Clover mistakenly got listed for one hour instead of 30 minutes.
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Golden Wind is missing for the weekend of December 14th/15th.

On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim
02:00 AM	BLACK CLOVER	THE SLEEPING LION	TV-14 V
02:30 AM	JOJO'S BIZARRE ADVENTURE: GOLDEN WIND	SIX BULLETS APPEARS PART 1	TV-MA LV

Lupin The 3rd Part 5 probably is 45 minutes long as the special episode is 27 minutes in run length according to

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/lupinthe3rd/comments/92t3vz


----------



## morac

The Sat 4 adult swim guide data is almost completely wrong after 11pm

On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> The Sat 4 adult swim guide data is almost completely wrong after 11pm
> 
> On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim


I'm glad someone else noticed. We need people to report at least some of the episodes and let them know 11pm-4:30am needs fixed.


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> I'm glad someone else noticed. We need people to report at least some of the episodes and let them know 11pm-4:30am needs fixed.


lt's fixed today.


----------



## TKnight206

*Sword Art Online* is in the guide as *Sword Art Online Alicization War Of Underworld* for this upcoming weekend. Time for a new OnePass if the lineup request doesn't work in time.

"In The Far North" is season 3, episode 25 of Sword Art Online.

It seems season three is titled "Sword Art Online: Alicization" with the second half of this season having a subtitle of "War of Underworld." Hence where they got "Sword Art Online Alicization War Of Underworld" for the series name.

In my opinion, this is dumb, as it defeats the purpose of OnePasses if we have to create a new OnePass for every season or series arc.


----------



## TKnight206

Sword Art Online has been updated (for me) to be using the previous series ID/OnePass that the first 24 episodes of season three used.


----------



## m_jonis

TKnight206 said:


> *Sword Art Online* is in the guide as *Sword Art Online Alicization War Of Underworld* for this upcoming weekend. Time for a new OnePass if the lineup request doesn't work in time.
> 
> "In The Far North" is season 3, episode 25 of Sword Art Online.
> 
> It seems season three is titled "Sword Art Online: Alicization" with the second half of this season having a subtitle of "War of Underworld." Hence where they got "Sword Art Online Alicization War Of Underworld" for the series name.
> 
> In my opinion, this is dumb, as it defeats the purpose of OnePasses if we have to create a new OnePass for every season or series arc.


Agreed. I setup the onepass for that, and it recorded...nothing 
Shows no upcoming episodes. I even used the GUIDE at the time to build the OnePass.

Now, the Guide just shows it as:
Sword Art Online

Guess I'll have to hunt for the English DUB on the internet for the missed episodes.


----------



## TKnight206

m_jonis said:


> Agreed. I setup the onepass for that, and it recorded...nothing
> Shows no upcoming episodes. I even used the GUIDE at the time to build the OnePass.
> 
> Now, the Guide just shows it as:
> Sword Art Online
> 
> Guess I'll have to hunt for the English DUB on the internet for the missed episodes.


I'm not sure if I understand. Did you have two OnePasses set or just one? If one, for which name?

In my opinion, they should have never had *Sword Art Online Alicization War Of Underworld* as a separate OnePass. They should have originally did it as *Sword Art Online* as it was up to that point, or simply renamed the series name to *Sword Art Online Alicization War Of Underworld* while keeping the series ID. To create a separate name under a separate series ID completely defeats the purpose of having a OnePass set up.

I'm sorry you missed those episodes.
This may depend on your cable provider (notice the key icon next to some episodes), but try Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld
You'll probably have to watch commercials though.


----------



## m_jonis

TKnight206 said:


> I'm not sure if I understand. Did you have two OnePasses set or just one? If one, for which name?
> 
> In my opinion, they should have never had *Sword Art Online Alicization War Of Underworld* as a separate OnePass. They should have originally did it as *Sword Art Online* as it was up to that point, or simply renamed the series name to *Sword Art Online Alicization War Of Underworld* while keeping the series ID. To create a separate name under a separate series ID completely defeats the purpose of having a OnePass set up.
> 
> I'm sorry you missed those episodes.
> This may depend on your cable provider (notice the key icon next to some episodes), but try Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld
> You'll probably have to watch commercials though.


So what happened originally is that I saw the commercials for the new season. So I used the Guide to "forward" to Saturday and found the show and highlighted that to create the OnePass. So it had something called: Sword Art Online Alicization War of Underworld

Then 2 weeks later (I've been busy) I saw the commercials again and went into My Shows only to not see it there. Went into the OnePass and it said "no upcoming episodes". So browsed the Guide again and saw that they renamed the show (as it appears in OnePass) and created a NEW one (seems to now be just: Sword Art Online) and deleted the original one.

Thanks for the assist though. Much appreciated.


----------



## TKnight206

*Mike Tyson Mysteries* episode "You Can't Go Home Again" is new. TiVo incorrectly lists the first aired date as 1/13/20, when it should be tonight.

It looks like "Your Old Man", which should have that date, is missing the season and episode number and perhaps that has something to do with the error.

Will someone verify that this is new tonight? I'm getting mixed information when looking it up online.


----------



## KDeFlane

not an issue (the guide appears to be correct for tonight!) but I wanted to confirm that "My Hero Academia" is indeed preempted tonight, and will be moved next week to a later timeslot. Tonight's "Dr.Stone" is its season finale, and MHA will take over its slot next week.


----------



## morac

Currently Adult Swim for April 18 is showing a 4 hour episode of Family Guy which is obviously wrong. 

I put in a lineup correction Sunday. The status is currently “resolution sent”, which usually means it will get fixed in a day. We’ll see what happens.


----------



## morac

It was fixed overnight for this Saturday (4/18). The following Saturday is wrong (another 4 hour Family Guy episode).


----------



## morac

I forgot to submit a lineup report until today about the 4 hour Family Guy episode for this upcoming weekend (4/25) so it probably won’t be fixed in time. I thought it would be fixed on its own. Silly me.


----------



## morac

So it was fixed yesterday.


----------



## TKnight206

My Hero Academia has the incorrect episode listed for this weekend. They put "School Festival" instead of "School Festival Start!!" which is making it think it's a rerun.

Time for a lineup report and carefully describing the problem so they don't make it worse.


----------



## KDeFlane

I noticed that my guide has the correct episode title for tonight's *My Hero Academia*, but was not scheduled on my ToDoList. When I told it to record tonight's ep, it gave me the option to create a new Season Pass (TE3, SD menus). So it was a series ID foul up? I tried a forced connection, but it downloaded nothing and still has a connection scheduled for after 5pm today. I just made the new Pass; my quarantine brain would probably forget to check again before tonight.


----------



## TKnight206

KDeFlane said:


> I noticed that my guide has the correct episode title for tonight's *My Hero Academia*, but was not scheduled on my ToDoList. When I told it to record tonight's ep, it gave me the option to create a new Season Pass (TE3, SD menus). So it was a series ID foul up? I tried a forced connection, but it downloaded nothing and still has a connection scheduled for after 5pm today. I just made the new Pass; my quarantine brain would probably forget to check again before tonight.


Do the TiVo Service Connection three times next time.

Did it end up recording under the correct series ID? Thankfully, mine did.

In comparison, I have three OnePasses for HunterXHunter. At one point, I created a WishList so it became easier to watch in order.


----------



## TKnight206

I just noticed My Hero Academia isn't set to record tonight. I also noticed it has 5/10/20 for a first aired date.

Does anyone know which episode was on last week?


----------



## KDeFlane

I don't watch this series, i only record it for a friend. I did notice that the Toonami guide said it was reairing the previous week's episode, but will be new this coming weekend. Maybe there was a problem (for some carriers?) and they did a reair out of kindness.


----------



## TKnight206

This upcoming weekend (May 30th/31st) has Family Guy listed for a three and a half hour timeslot.

Time for us to do a lineup request.
Tivo Customer Support Community

On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim


----------



## TKnight206

KDeFlane said:


> I don't watch this series, i only record it for a friend. I did notice that the Toonami guide said it was reairing the previous week's episode, but will be new this coming weekend. Maybe there was a problem (for some carriers?) and they did a reair out of kindness.


Are you able to verify which episode played on May 23rd/24th? I can't tell by just watching it. I only recently started the series.

On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim lists "School Festival Start!!" for this upcoming weekend's My Hero Academia. List of My Hero Academia episodes - Wikipedia lists it as May 2nd. Is it going to be new or a rerun this weekend?


----------



## KDeFlane

TKnight206 said:


> Are you able to verify which episode played on May 23rd/24th?


I'm in luck. My housemate is behind, so we have a month of recordings still in the queue. I played each ep to confirm this is what was aired:

May 2nd = #4.22 "School Festival Start!!"
May 9th = (repeat, but wrong title listed)
May 16th = #4.23 "Let It Flow! School Festival!"
May 23rd = (repeat, but wrong title listed)
May 30th = (looks like they are scheduling another repeat)
June 6th -> (should be) #4.24 "Japanese Hero Billboard Chart"

BUT, my guide has a void for all of Toonami this weekend. I'll need to set-up a manual recording for *JoJo *which does look new -- another show i'm not watching but the housemate is.


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> This upcoming weekend (May 30th/31st) has Family Guy listed for a three and a half hour timeslot.
> 
> Time for us to do a lineup request.
> Tivo Customer Support Community
> 
> On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim


This weekend looks okay to me. My box connected this morning.


----------



## TKnight206

KDeFlane said:


> I'm in luck. My housemate is behind, so we have a month of recordings still in the queue. I played each ep to confirm this is what was aired:
> 
> May 2nd = #4.22 "School Festival Start!!"
> May 9th = (repeat, but wrong title listed)
> May 16th = #4.23 "Let It Flow! School Festival!"
> May 23rd = (repeat, but wrong title listed)
> May 30th = (looks like they are scheduling another repeat)
> June 6th -> (should be) #4.24 "Japanese Hero Billboard Chart"
> 
> BUT, my guide has a void for all of Toonami this weekend. I'll need to set-up a manual recording for *JoJo *which does look new -- another show i'm not watching but the housemate is.


So all the new episodes have correct labels, right? What about the one on Thursday, May 14th?

Assume the repeats might have to do with the pandemic and voice actors dubbing from home... delaying the new episodes.


----------



## TKnight206

A couple episodes of The Boondocks get their US TV premiere. Unfortunately, the guide says Space Ghost Coast to Coast instead.


----------



## KDeFlane

Heads up for anyone following "The Shivering Truth" on latenight adultswim: 
Tonight is "Beast of Both Worlds" which should be the 4th episode this month, but my SPass didn't pick it up, and Gracenote thinks it is episode #1 of this season but it never recorded for me when it supposedly premiered back in March.

The Shivering Truth - Wikipedia


----------



## TKnight206

KDeFlane said:


> Heads up for anyone following "The Shivering Truth" on latenight adultswim:
> Tonight is "Beast of Both Worlds" which should be the 4th episode this month, but my SPass didn't pick it up, and Gracenote thinks it is episode #1 of this season but it never recorded for me when it supposedly premiered back in March.
> 
> The Shivering Truth - Wikipedia


This is why we need more than just *New & reruns*, *New only*, and *Everything*.

I want to see *Everything Twice*, which would act like Everything, except it'd have a maximum of two copies per episode. This way, if I'm series building, I have two copies in case one has a problem.

Also, a sub-option _Labeled Episodes Only_: Yes/No. If there is generic information for an episode, and this option is set to yes, then it won't record. Sometimes, I'd rather miss a new episode than have to unset dozens of unlabeled reruns. Even if I'm only going for reruns, I may only care if it has the episode information.

I will sometimes have OnePasses set for old shows in case they come back. I can't recall if my OnePass for Harvey Birdman, Attorney at Law caught the special or if I had to manually record. I do believe my OnePass for Parks and Recreation caught the special episodes this year.


----------



## TKnight206

This late, late Friday night (Saturday morning) at 5:30am, *My Hero Academia* episode "Yaoyorozu: Rising" should be repeating. The first time it recorded, I was missing audio for the first nine minutes or so.

Was the missing audio issue just on my end, or did anyone else experience it?


----------



## TKnight206

New episode of My Hero Academia on this weekend!
"Japanese Hero Billboard Chart" is finally premiering.

On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim is finally updated for Saturday night and a link on Wikipedia led to www.facebook.com/Toonami/photos/a.1442483259375850/2455738024717030/?_fb_noscript=1

It looks like we need to do a lineup report. Perhaps manually set it since it might be mislabeled a rerun when they fix it.
Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## TKnight206

Craig of the Creek for July 1st and 2nd didn't record for me, for anyone else who records this series. It appears it may repeat today.


----------



## KDeFlane

special midnight programming tonight:
"*Animated Adventures of Jack Decker*" -- episode title is "Pilot" but I don't see any more upcoming.
Followed by a marathon of the original "Decker" live-action series, all 3 seasons.
Decker:Unclassified
Decker:Unsealed
Decker:Mindwipe

Also, tomorrow night's Toonami will be preempted by a marathon of "Dragon Ball Super"

_(I didn't mean to push the previous post off for "Craig of the Creek" fans)_


----------



## KDeFlane

so this old show called "12 oz. Mouse" is back for its third season (after ending back in 2007), and I missed the first airing last night because it was marked as a repeat. Technically it aired as a special on April Fools Day, but whatever. Look for it at midnight every weeknight over the next two weeks.


----------



## morac

Toonami Saturday evening has bad data on both the Tivo and on On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim

I'm hoping the AS Web site gets updated soon.


----------



## morac

The Adult Swim website updated their Toonami schedule today. I submitted a lineup request since Tivo only has 3 days to fix the data.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> The Adult Swim website updated their Toonami schedule today. I submitted a lineup request since Tivo only has 3 days to fix the data.


My ticket has switched to "resolution sent", which usually indicates it will be corrected in 24 to 48 hours. That's cutting it close. It was still wrong as of earlier today.


----------



## morac

They didn’t fix the guide. You’ll need to set manual recordings for all Toonami shows tonight.

Also it looks like they changed the guide again. Black Clover is 40 minutes from 1:50 to 2:30 am and several other shows shifted times.


----------



## KDeFlane

the time shift is due to the insertion of "Special Anime Short" between Dragon Ball Super and the Paranoia Agent series finale. Next week is still a mystery block.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> They didn't fix the guide. You'll need to set manual recordings for all Toonami shows tonight.
> 
> Also it looks like they changed the guide again. Black Clover is 40 minutes from 1:50 to 2:30 am and several other shows shifted times.


If you have the space, consider recording the three hour thirty minute timeslot as manual. It's anyone's case if the times are correct on On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim

If you must record shorter chunks, I'd say 15 minutes on both sides to be safe.


----------



## TKnight206

Time for another lineup report.
Tivo Customer Support Community

On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim has been updated for next Saturday, but TiVo's guide is still wrong.

Also, extra recording time might be wise this upcoming Saturday night if they show Adult Swim Con footage during the commercial breaks.


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> Time for another lineup report.
> Tivo Customer Support Community
> 
> On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim has been updated for next Saturday, but TiVo's guide is still wrong.
> 
> Also, extra recording time might be wise this upcoming Saturday night if they show Adult Swim Con footage during the commercial breaks.


I submitted it today. Last week I submitted it on Wednesday and it wasn't fixed by Saturday. Hopefully the extra day will be enough.


----------



## TKnight206

It's half fixed. No episode information. I wonder if we need to call in and complain.

Nope, I was wrong. Paranoia Agent is listed when it shouldn't be. Mostly right with missing episode information.


----------



## morac

At least it’s partially right, but yeah no episode specific info. It was updated too quickly to be a result of my lineup request. Maybe they’ll add data when they process that. Or not. Lately guide has been garbage. 

Next weekend is using a template from over a year ago, which is wrong.


----------



## TKnight206

Those who watch JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Golden Wind will miss it.


----------



## TKnight206

As soon as On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim is updated for August 8th/9th, we should make a lineup request. Look at how bad it is in our guide. We Bare Bears from 7:30pm to 6am.


----------



## KDeFlane

My daily update is downloading now... 18% complete. I'll check back in an hour and probably still need to manually set for "JoJo" tonight.


----------



## morac

KDeFlane said:


> My daily update is downloading now... 18% complete. I'll check back in an hour and probably still need to manually set for "JoJo" tonight.


I doubt it will be fixed. This was the response I got to my lineup request this week.



> We are glad to inform you that your channel lineup request has been completed. Updates from provider on 7/23 were not processed due to technical issues, programming was updated, including updates sent by the provider on 7/26, on 7/27 when technical issues were fully resolved. Your TiVo will automatically receive the updated lineup within 24 hours.


----------



## TKnight206

Adult Swim block completely missing every single day this week.


----------



## morac

I put a lineup report in for Toonami on Sunday August 2 and they finally updated the schedule today and it’s still completely wrong. This despite the fact that the Adult Swim web site has been correct all week. 

Every show from midnight to 3 am is “Cartoon Network Programming”


----------



## TKnight206

Black Clover is set to new, but isn't set to record on mine. So, heads up.

Also, I think Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Golden Wind has the wrong date and is listed as a rerun. They also forgot the "Part 1" in the title.


----------



## morac

Talking about waiting till the last minute. The guide finally updated today.


----------



## morac

The next 4 weeks Toonami will be pre-empted by Batman movies. It’s doubtful the guide will be correct.


----------



## TKnight206

Looking at On-Air Schedule - Adult Swim for Sat, Aug 15.

Is *Rick and Morty vs. Genocider* the anime special that appeared on July 25th/26th?

Any chance the pandemic is affecting the anime schedule? That the ability to dub is delaying things now?


----------



## KDeFlane

TKnight206 said:


> Is *Rick and Morty vs. Genocider* the anime special that appeared on July 25th/26th?


yes, it was the Takashi Sano anime short in Japanese w/ subtitles.



> Any chance the pandemic is affecting the anime schedule? That the ability to dub is delaying things now?


possibly, depending on the production company and distributor of each title.


----------



## TKnight206

It looks like the guide is fixed for this weekend. Best to double check on your end... anyone who is reading this.

Also, unrelated, is there a thread or section of this forum where we can post SkipMode problems? Like, cutting off 30 seconds of an episode or perhaps even skipping over a segment? To let people know.


----------



## TKnight206

Assassination Classroom premieres next weekend.
Guide is incorrect for 11:30pm to 3:30am, yet again, for Saturday, August 29th.

Season two of Tigtone premieres on the night of September 13th.


----------



## KDeFlane

My guide is correct for tonight's premiere of *Assassination Classroom* in the timeslot following a new ep of *JoJo*. _note: _The original Japan airdate must be in effect, as the season pass didn't kick in without marking it for "New & Reruns"


----------



## TKnight206

KDeFlane said:


> My guide is correct for tonight's premiere of *Assassination Classroom* in the timeslot following a new ep of *JoJo*. _note: _The original Japan airdate must be in effect, as the season pass didn't kick in without marking it for "New & Reruns"


In my current opinion, when it's new to a given market, it should be marked with a new air date. Or at the very least, a "new" label. Not going to get into a messy discussion about whether streaming dubs count.

What you say brings up an excellent point. For the anime on Adult Swim, it's very important to just set it to New & Reruns and unset in the To Do List as needed.

Anyway, for anyone who wants to record *We Bare Bears: The Movie (2020)*, it's showing up the guide for September 7th.


----------



## TKnight206

*Black Clover* has the incorrect episode information for this weekend. As such, it is incorrectly labeled as a rerun.

(Connecting to the TiVo Service three times in hope that it's updated.)

*The Venture Bros.* has the wrong name (OnePass) for this weekend and the next. They spelled the show incorrectly.


----------



## TKnight206

Teen Titans Go! is supposed to be NEW this week. The guide is sort of a mess for the Cartoon Network block this week at the moment.

I think Teen Titans Go! is NEW at 7pm this week.


----------



## KDeFlane

did we mention the shifted schedule for tonight?

The usual start time for Toonami shows are all shifted to one hour later, after a special concert & sneak peek. I had to manually program *JoJo* because my guide thinks the special runs for two hours.

The special is called "Holy Calamavote" (a Run the Jewels concert special) and should be only 50 minutes, followed by a 10-minute look at the coming-soon 5th season of The Eric Andre Show. Then:

Dragon Ball Super,
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure,
Assassination Classroom,
Fire Force (reruns),
Black Clover (pre-empted),


----------



## morac

Yep, tivo screws it up again. I’m surprised they got some of the shows correct.


----------



## TKnight206

KDeFlane said:


> did we mention the shifted schedule for tonight?
> 
> The usual start time for Toonami shows are all shifted to one hour later, after a special concert & sneak peek. I had to manually program *JoJo* because my guide thinks the special runs for two hours.
> 
> The special is called "Holy Calamavote" (a Run the Jewels concert special) and should be only 50 minutes, followed by a 10-minute look at the coming-soon 5th season of The Eric Andre Show. Then:
> 
> Dragon Ball Super,
> JoJo's Bizarre Adventure,
> Assassination Classroom,
> Fire Force (reruns),
> Black Clover (pre-empted),


I thought 70 minutes of the guide was wrong when I finally noticed it. 12:50am to 2am.

When was JoJo on? 1:30am or 2:30am (ET and PT)?


----------



## TKnight206

The Toonami block for this weekend appears to have incorrect guide info as of my typing this. It's going to be a *The Promised Neverland* marathon, so thankfully, nothing new will be missed.

If anyone does a lineup request, be careful, as even Adult Swim's website schedule is buggy due to DST changes. It should be a six hour marathon, from midnight (technically on November 1st) through 5am, since for most of us, there are two one o'clock hours.

Tivo Customer Support Community
On-air Schedule - Adult Swim

_To the best of my knowledge_, the below should be accurate.
Still DST time below
12:00 AM	THE PROMISED NEVERLAND	121045	TV-14 V
12:30 AM	THE PROMISED NEVERLAND	131045	TV-14 V
01:00 AM	THE PROMISED NEVERLAND	181045	TV-14
01:30 AM	THE PROMISED NEVERLAND	291045	TV-14
Standard Time Below
01:00 AM	THE PROMISED NEVERLAND	301045	TV-14 V
01:30 AM	THE PROMISED NEVERLAND	311045	TV-14 V
02:00 AM	THE PROMISED NEVERLAND	011145	TV-14
02:30 AM	THE PROMISED NEVERLAND	021145	TV-14 LV
03:00 AM	THE PROMISED NEVERLAND	031145	TV-14 V
03:30 AM	THE PROMISED NEVERLAND	130146	TV-14
04:00 AM	THE PROMISED NEVERLAND	140146	TV-MA
04:30 AM	THE PROMISED NEVERLAND	150146	TV-14 D

It looks like Zap2It has the correct guide. I miss Gracenote or whatever they're calling themselves now.


----------



## TKnight206

New Sword Art Online episodes this upcoming weekend. Unfortunately, they messed up and it's going to require a new OnePass. Probably best to do a lineup report. (It really defeats the purpose of a OnePass if we have to create a new one for each new section.)

Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## TKnight206

It looks like the next two episodes are under the original OnePass as they should be. However, "Instigation" is missing the season and episode numbers at the moment.

(Off-topic, but did anyone else's Toonami block contain scrambled captions? I have a poor cable signal, so I can't tell if it was that or the feed itself.)


----------



## TKnight206

Teen Titans Go! episode "Superhero Feud" is NEW despite it having an incorrect first aired date of 9/28/20.

Leading theory is that they mixed up a rerun of "Cartoon Feud" back on that date, one that was to premiere in December, to get labeled as NEW back then with that incorrect first aired date.
I.e., it was "Cartoon Feud" back on 9/28/20 that was shown, not "Superhero Feud", but they listed it as "Superhero Feud", hence the mess... I think.

Just noticed the 8:30am episode of Teen Titans Go!, which is a rerun. It's mislabeled as NEW. It's two reruns packaged together into a 30 minute slot. Episodes "Baby Mouth" and "The Cast" are the episodes, but TiVo incorrectly lists them as "The Baby Mouth Cast" which is something remarkably new in mistakes. The episode title "Baby Mouth" is shoved in-between the words "The" and "Cast" in "The Cast" to get "The Baby Mouth Cast"


----------



## morac

Next weekend’s (1/24) Naruto should be S15E4 “Jinchuriki vs. Jinchuriki!!”, but the Tivo guide has S2E10 “Orochimaru vs Jinchuriki!!”, so if you don’t have your OnePass set to record reruns it won’t record.


----------



## TKnight206

Warning for the next four weeks!! All of February 2021.

Something called Cosmo Samurai is coming. "A 4-part non-canonical Toonami event." Just saw the commercial.

I don't see it listed in Schedule - Adult Swim
I don't know the runtime, but I suspect something like the "Sand Whale and Me" episodes that threw off the schedule in a previous year.

So, I suggest that anyone who cares about recording the Toonami block episodes to add five or 10 minutes to the ends of each recording. Five minutes might suffice.

I suspect the following episodes will be cut-off at the end, with it getting more and more normal as the night progresses. I don't want to make any assumptions as to when it will be back to normal.
Dragon Ball Super
Attack on Titan
Sword Art Online
Fire Force
Assassination Classroom
SSSS.GRIDMAN
Naruto: Shippuden
Demon Slayer Kimetsu No Yaiba

If anyone who has an Eastern feed of Adult Swim would like to update us on how bad it is on the day of, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## TKnight206

So far, tonight's Toonami block hasn't ran past the 30 minute marks. I don't know if it's going to be the same next week. Maybe we got lucky compared to past 'events.'

Approximate runtime start and end points within recording
SAO on 1/24: 00:51 and 26:57
SAO on 1/31: 00:48 and 27:10
SAO on 2/7: 1:55 and 29:02

So, my concern isn't unfounded, but thankfully it all fit within the 30 minute recordings so far tonight. As of my typing this that is. For example, tonight's Attack of Titan had...
2:23 and 28:27 for the start and end runtimes within the 30 minute record time. Whereas last week's was about 1:19 and 27:21.

I'd still be prepared for next week. I don't know if all four parts of Cosmo Samurai will have the same runtime, or if the commercial times will be adjusted.

(Fire Force just started at about 2:25 into the runtime. 28:20 endtime.)


----------



## morac

The lineup this upcoming weekend is changing completely. Everything is shifting around with Black Clover returning at 2 am. Currently the guide is wrong.


----------



## morac

The adult swim lineup for this weekend (2/13) is still wrong. I submitted a ticket for this on Feb 7 and it was listed as "resolution sent", but it's still wrong. I submitted a second ticket.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> The adult swim lineup for this weekend (2/13) is still wrong. I submitted a ticket for this on Feb 7 and it was listed as "resolution sent", but it's still wrong. I submitted a second ticket.


Did you triple? If not, do the "TiVo Service Connection" thing. Or at least until it's fixed. It's fixed on mine. Although, some weren't set, but not sure why. Maybe it's because I hug 99%.


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> Did you triple? If not, do the "TiVo Service Connection" thing. Or at least until it's fixed. It's fixed on mine. Although, some weren't set, but not sure why. Maybe it's because I hug 99%.


It was fixed this on this morning's connection.


----------



## TKnight206

Cartoon Network daytime guide for this week seems full of filler shows. I mean, what's shown is episode-less shows that may or may not be what's on. Generic stuff I mean.

For the Toonami block this Saturday night (technically Sunday), that still hasn't been fixed. I've submitted a lineup request. It might help nudge them to get on it if someone submits something to let them know.


----------



## morac

The guide data has been hit or mix lately. Seems to be good for a week or two and then goes back to generic. 

For what it’s worth I submitted a lineup request for Toonami as well which has a status of “resolution sent” as of yesterday despite still being wrong. 

In the past this was fixed in a day or two. Now it seems to go to a specialist which lets it sit for several days before looking at it. Last time I had to submit multiple requests to get it fixed.


----------



## TKnight206

I remember back in the Gracenote days that I had to call up Gracenote themselves and I think they got it fixed within three days. I think I only did that once.

Now, I think with TiVo, isn't the official resolution like 7 to 12 days or something like that? Something that is expected to be resolved PAST the record date. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## morac

They claim 7 days, but usually it was fixed in a couple of days. 

Last time (and also this time) I submitted a lineup on Sunday and it was still wrong Wednesday or Thursday so I submitted another request.


----------



## TKnight206

It still doesn't appear to be fixed. If it's not fixed by tomorrow, might need to actually call them and complain.

We really shouldn't have to babysit the guide like this.


----------



## morac

Finally fixed today. Next weekend also has data.


----------



## TKnight206

List of _Attack on Titan_ episodes confirms that it's a rerun for Attack on Titan due to Texas losing power last month.

For a moment, I thought TiVo made a mistake.


----------



## TKnight206

SSSS.GRIDMAN is new tomorrow, not a repeat of episode one. TiVo has the wrong episode listed.

Schedule - Adult Swim
02:30 AM	SSSS GRIDMAN	AWAKENING (FINALE)	TV-14 V

List of SSSS.Gridman episodes - Wikipedia
2	"Awakening - Final Episode"
Transcription: "Kakusei" (Japanese: 覚醒)	December 23, 2018	April 4, 2021


----------



## TKnight206

Season two of *The Promised Neverland* is coming on next weekend, and while it is set to record, it is missing the season and episode number. It also has an incorrect episode title.

Also, this show is TV14. Should it be tagged as "Kids"? Oh well, I've seen rated MA shows labeled as "Kids" on TiVo before.

List of The Promised Neverland episodes - Wikipedia

Seems to be fixed.


----------



## TKnight206

I see TiVo is listing The Eric Andre Show for midnight on May 1st (late April 30th). That's wrong. What's on is: Rick + Morty in the Eternal Nightmare Machine

It should take up 30 minutes.

Schedule - Adult Swim lists it as "RICK AND MORTY: EXTRAS" for the show name, but "RICK + MORTY IN THE ETERNAL NIGHTMARE MACHINE" as the 'episode' I guess.

Time for a lineup request. Not sure the best way to handle it.
Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## TKnight206

Looks like generic information with show placeholders for next week's Toonami block. I'm a bit worried they won't fix it in time. Season five of My Hero Academia comes on next week.


----------



## TKnight206

They really shook up the schedule for Adult Swim. Naruto: Shippuden is on at 5am weeknights.


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> They really shook up the schedule for Adult Swim. Naruto: Shippuden is on at 5am weeknights.


I'm assuming those are older episodes.

Looks like Saturday night still isn't fixed. I submitted a lineup request a few days ago. It's marked as "resoluton sent".


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> I'm assuming those are older episodes.
> 
> Looks like Saturday night still isn't fixed. I submitted a lineup request a few days ago. It's marked as "resoluton sent".


The Toonami block is sort of fixed. Multiple shows missing season and episode numbering. The Promised Neverland has an incorrect episode title, which may affect future recordings if it's not fixed.


----------



## TKnight206

I've notices some shows are getting cut off at the end of the episodes tonight. Doctor Stone is cut off, but is just credits. Food Wars is cut off with dialogue.

When I say cut off, I'm referring to no extra minutes. I don't tend to record the Toonami block with any extra minutes. The Adult Swim block, with some exceptions, has been notoriously reliable when it comes to fitting within a 30 minute block.


----------



## mattack

is there really a new episode of robot chicken? I should check if it's recording on some channel I don't get.. but I swear I saw it in my to do list twice yesterday? but don't see a recording.

(as for overruns, I seem to remember I always gave robot chicken a ridiculously long overrun, like 15 minutes, to make it be sure to get it.)


----------



## morac

mattack said:


> is there really a new episode of robot chicken? I should check if it's recording on some channel I don't get.. but I swear I saw it in my to do list twice yesterday? but don't see a recording.
> 
> (as for overruns, I seem to remember I always gave robot chicken a ridiculously long overrun, like 15 minutes, to make it be sure to get it.)


There was "The Bleeping' Robot Chicken Archie Comic Special" which aired this past midnight. My OnePass picked it up.


----------



## TKnight206

mattack said:


> is there really a new episode of robot chicken? I should check if it's recording on some channel I don't get.. but I swear I saw it in my to do list twice yesterday? but don't see a recording.
> 
> (as for overruns, I seem to remember I always gave robot chicken a ridiculously long overrun, like 15 minutes, to make it be sure to get it.)


Has there ever been a situation where it was cut short? I think Adult Swim does an excellent job at staying within the allotted time. There have been instances though of shows being cut off, such as what happened a week ago.

Anyway, the Cat God is right.. there was a new episode. But you have to be careful. There has been at least one instance of a "special" not being part of the OnePass. I haven't got around to it, but I still have a separate recording for Walking Dead Special from October 8th, 2017. Although, you can hop over to List of Robot Chicken episodes - Wikipedia and check to see if you've seen them before. That is, if you've ever missed any.


----------



## mattack

TKnight206 said:


> Has there ever been a situation where it was cut short? I think Adult Swim does an excellent job at staying within the allotted time. There have been instances though of shows being cut off, such as what happened a week ago.


At least years ago, yes I had to add a lot to the beginning and end, to get all of it (though I guess I'm also counting the little joke commercial or whatever that usually airs RIGHT before and/or after Robot Chicken). But I think it was worse than that.. Since I have lots of tuners, I just leave it extra long padding.


----------



## TKnight206

mattack said:


> At least years ago, yes I had to add a lot to the beginning and end, to get all of it (though I guess I'm also counting the little joke commercial or whatever that usually airs RIGHT before and/or after Robot Chicken). But I think it was worse than that.. Since I have lots of tuners, I just leave it extra long padding.


How long ago was this? Do you remember which year specifically?


----------



## mattack

No not really.. since I've had a SP/OP for over 10 years on multiple Tivos.. and heck, MAYBE I'm misremembering.. and as I said, I am counting a tiny bit not officially part of the actual show (the humorous bumpers to the show)


----------



## TKnight206

mattack said:


> No not really.. since I've had a SP/OP for over 10 years on multiple Tivos.. and heck, MAYBE I'm misremembering.. and as I said, I am counting a tiny bit not officially part of the actual show (the humorous bumpers to the show)


It might be worth comparing something we've both recorded to see if what is shown at the beginning is the same or off slightly. Once we know if we match on recordings, we could go from there. If you don't mind, of course.

If you prepend recordings by a minute, you'd have to turn on the clock/timer thing (Select-Play-Select-9-Select) to see what happens at "minute zero."

(Might need to do this via private messages on this website so we don't hijack this thread with unrelated conversation.)


----------



## mattack

Though I did confirm I'm not getting cartoon network anymore, even on my "fully authorized" tivo. (the one that gets HBO). Now that the other cable card is fully a second outlet, I should set that up too, just haven't bothered (I should try the web site authorization first before I have to deal with a human).

I think I'm on "125+" channel list, and the xfinity site that supposedly shows "my channels" really shows all of them. (there isn't any way to get a list of JUST the channels that are in my current tier, is there?). I won't pay more for cartoon network, I already get way more than I can watch, and heck, can watch robot chicken (the only cartoon network show I've watched in recent years) on HBO Max..
(but I would use the metadata files as a 'have seen' indicator)


----------



## morac

mattack said:


> Though I did confirm I'm not getting cartoon network anymore, even on my "fully authorized" tivo. (the one that gets HBO). Now that the other cable card is fully a second outlet, I should set that up too, just haven't bothered (I should try the web site authorization first before I have to deal with a human).
> 
> I think I'm on "125+" channel list, and the xfinity site that supposedly shows "my channels" really shows all of them. (there isn't any way to get a list of JUST the channels that are in my current tier, is there?). I won't pay more for cartoon network, I already get way more than I can watch, and heck, can watch robot chicken (the only cartoon network show I've watched in recent years) on HBO Max..
> (but I would use the metadata files as a 'have seen' indicator)


Cartoon Network moved up to a higher tier recently on Xfinity. It was on extended basic and kids and family. Now it's on preferred.


----------



## TKnight206

mattack said:


> Though I did confirm I'm not getting cartoon network anymore, even on my "fully authorized" tivo. (the one that gets HBO). Now that the other cable card is fully a second outlet, I should set that up too, just haven't bothered (I should try the web site authorization first before I have to deal with a human).
> 
> I think I'm on "125+" channel list, and the xfinity site that supposedly shows "my channels" really shows all of them. (there isn't any way to get a list of JUST the channels that are in my current tier, is there?). I won't pay more for cartoon network, I already get way more than I can watch, and heck, can watch robot chicken (the only cartoon network show I've watched in recent years) on HBO Max..
> (but I would use the metadata files as a 'have seen' indicator)


Any idea of what the price difference is between your current tier and something that involves Preferred? (Be careful of grandfathered prices and such disappearing when upgrading.)

I've noticed this upcoming week has generic shows listed for Cartoon Network daytime. I know Teen Titans Go! _hour long_ episode "Space House" is supposed to be on Monday.


----------



## KDeFlane

Schedule - Adult Swim agrees with Gracenote [TV Listings- Find Local TV Listings and Watch Full Episodes] that tonight's schedule shifted everything up by half-an-hour -- but my TiVo still has the old timeslots. Glad i caught it in time! (I hope you did too!)


----------



## morac

KDeFlane said:


> Schedule - Adult Swim agrees with Gracenote [TV Listings- Find Local TV Listings and Watch Full Episodes] that tonight's schedule shifted everything up by half-an-hour -- but my TiVo still has the old timeslots. Glad i caught it in time! (I hope you did too!)


I didn't and I don't record everything so I missed 2 recordings. I have backups of all but one show recording in Xfinity's cloud DVR, but I didn't have something set up for Dr. Stone. I'll need to watch that On Demand.


----------



## TKnight206

I am so disappointed in TiVo. Because of this, I didn't get to record My Hero Academia.

Sunday 5/30/2021 (late Saturday night 5/29/2021)
12:00am My Hero Academia
12:30am Dr. Stone
1:00am Food Wars
1:30am The Promised Neverland
2:00am Black Clover
2:30am Naruto Shippuden
3:00am Attack on Titan

*Next weekend is still wrong. Time for us to do a lineup report. The more we report the issue, I think the better chances we have of getting it fixed in time.*

If you report a lineup change, use Schedule - Adult Swim as the source, but be careful. Since things fall after midnight, pointing them to "SAT, JUN 05" on that page may be confusing since the recording times are on 6/6/2021.


----------



## morac

I reported the lineup issue today. I simply took a screenshot of the source page and attached it (you can do that if you check the box saying there are more than 3 things wrong).

Lately though they've been taking over a week to get back to me on lineup issues. With that and Memorial Day, don't expect it to be fixed by next weekend.

In the meantime, you can watch all the shows on AdultSwim.com (or using their app).


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> I reported the lineup issue today. I simply took a screenshot of the source page and attached it (you can do that if you check the box saying there are more than 3 things wrong).
> 
> Lately though they've been taking over a week to get back to me on lineup issues. With that and Memorial Day, don't expect it to be fixed by next weekend.
> 
> In the meantime, you can watch all the shows on AdultSwim.com (or using their app).


Most things on the Toonami block I record to keep since I may wish to rewatch, or let someone else here watch for the first time. I also may wish to record a season or more before binging it.

It might be worth calling them up this week (no idea if they're open on Memorial Day) and let them know to escalate the issue.

I remember back in the Gracenote days, I was able to call them (Gracenote) and it was fixed within 72 hours if I recalled.


----------



## morac

They fixed the June 13 block, but June 6 is still wrong.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> They fixed the June 13 block, but June 6 is still wrong.


June 6 has been fixed.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> June 6 has been fixed.


if you created manual recordings on June 6 to work around this issue check your To Do list.

I had created recordings for 12:30 and 1:30 am and then removed them. After the guide updated Dr. Stone and The Promised Neverland weren't automatically scheduled. I had to schedule them.


----------



## mattack

TKnight206 said:


> Any idea of what the price difference is between your current tier and something that involves Preferred? (Be careful of grandfathered prices and such disappearing when upgrading.)


I don't know. I already record more than I can watch and have tons of eps already recorded that I haven't watched.. (I was starting to watch on HBO Max at one point during pandemic.) so getting even MORE programming isn't a big deal, I just hadn't realized I didn't have access to it anymore.


----------



## TKnight206

*Saturday, June 26th* (early Sunday, June 27th), the Toonami block is missing. We have a 4 hour 30 minute episode of Family Guy listed instead.

I cannot verify whether it's going to be normal programming or something special. I can't check the Adult Swim schedule until Monday. I don't know if it's safe to assume that Zap2It or Wikipedia are correct.

Any suggestions? Should we do a lineup report at Tivo Customer Support Community this far in advance, or wait until Monday when Schedule - Adult Swim is updated? Would there be confusion if we make an assumption and do the lineup report, and it turned out to be special programming (perhaps a marathon) that weekend?

Update...

I suspect the schedule will be this. Notice Yashahime: Princess Half-Demon. If you have the Hulu app added, it should come up in a search on your TiVo. Add the OnePass there and hope that they match it properly by the time the guide is updated.

Sunday, early morning, June 27th, 2021.
12am *My Hero Academia* "Match 3 Conclusion" (Sea 5, Ep 8)
12:30am *Dr. Stone* "Secret Mission" (Sea 2, Ep 7)
1am *Yashahime: Princess Half-Demon* "Inuyasha: Since Then" (Sea 1, Ep 1)
1:30am *Food Wars*"For Someone's Sake" / "For Whom" (Sea 3, Ep 18)
2am *Black Clover* "Awakening Powers" (Sea 4, Ep 2)
2:30am *Naruto: Shippuden* "Creeping Shadow" (Sea 15, Ep 27)
3am *Attack on Titan* "Assassin's Bullet" (Sea 4, Ep 8)
3:30am *Dragon Ball Super* "All-Out War! The Ultimate Quadruple Merge vs Universe 7's Full-Scale Attack!!/ All-Out War! The Ultimate Four-Fold Union vs. the" (Seas 5, Ep 45)


----------



## morac

The Adult Swim website has the schedule now, so I submitted a lineup issue report.

Oddly if I search for Yashahime it seems to know the next episode is 1 am on 6/27, so I suspect the online guide data was updated, but hasn’t been downloaded yet.

update:

after today’s connection my box is still wrong. I’m seeing a few other issues such as missing channel data on 7/2 and some channels missing data on 6/23, so the data didn’t download correctly.

update 2:

I ended up doing a clear program information & to do list and that fixed it.


----------



## TKnight206

Doctor Stone ran long and was cut off. This was a rare instance of needing an extra minute.
Looks like things are running a bit late. Yashahime: Princess Half-Demon I think ended slightly before the 30 minute mark, going by the VIZ logo.

Food Wars needed two extra minutes to get to the sentai STUDIOS logo.

Anyone know if this week's Doctor Stone had a longer runtime?


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> Anyone know if this week's Doctor Stone had a longer runtime?


I don't think it did. I always pad my shows a minute and it just barely caught the end of Dr. Stone.

For next week, I'm not sure what's up with the schedule as the Adult Swim web site doesn't have it posted yet, but there are a lot of shows missing from the schedule. Zap2It agrees though so that may be correct. I know at least one thing is wrong as Naruto Shippuden shows a repeat episode. Zap2It shows it as being a new episode.


----------



## morac

Just a warning that Naruto won’t record because it’s showing as a repeat when it’s not.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> Just a warning that Naruto won't record because it's showing as a repeat when it's not.


Bigger deal than it seems because setting it to both new and reruns will catch the weekday episodes.


----------



## TKnight206

Next Saturday night's TOONAMI block is missing in the guide.


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> Next Saturday night's TOONAMI block is missing in the guide.


Yep. Lineup request filed, though lately they don't tend to process them. I get responses to my lineup requests telling me to file a lineup change request.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> Yep. Lineup request filed, though lately they don't tend to process them. I get responses to my lineup requests telling me to file a lineup change request.


It might be time to call up and escalate. Might take a chunk of our time, but we're paying for this so we deserve accurate guide information. (I did lifetime services myself, which is still the same thing.)


----------



## TKnight206

Looks like the TOONAMI block isn't fully complete this upcoming weekend. The music video as of right now says Cartoon Network Programming.


----------



## KDeFlane

Gracenote looks like saturday night is a marathon of Rick&Morty which preempts all of Toonami.


----------



## TKnight206

KDeFlane said:


> Gracenote looks like saturday night is a marathon of Rick&Morty which preempts all of Toonami.


Gracenote is wrong.

Schedule - Adult Swim
Click on Saturday's tab.

We need to do a lineup report.
Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## KDeFlane

maybe i misread it or Gracenote updated, but now it has the Rick&Morty Marathon for the following Saturday, Sept.25th.

this Saturday's Toonami listings looks to be partially correct on the Gracenote grid. 
For example:
*Food Wars! * #4.05 "You're Through" is the next in sequence, but the listing is not marked with their usual "new" tag.
However, *My Hero Academia *has only a generic description. Maybe it's Gracenote that needs a nudge as well.


----------



## TKnight206

KDeFlane said:


> maybe i misread it or Gracenote updated, but now it has the Rick&Morty Marathon for the following Saturday, Sept.25th.
> 
> this Saturday's Toonami listings looks to be partially correct on the Gracenote grid.
> For example:
> *Food Wars! * #4.05 "You're Through" is the next in sequence, but the listing is not marked with their usual "new" tag.
> However, *My Hero Academia *has only a generic description. Maybe it's Gracenote that needs a nudge as well.


I don't know why it's not flagged on their end. A 30 minute episode shouldn't be four and a half hours long.

New & Reruns is the way to go since sometimes I think they'll assume it's a rerun because of the Japanese first aired date.
Some of my Assassination Classroom recordings will have the NEW tag, and some don't.
An example would be "End-of-Term Time" which has the original Japanese first aired date of 5/1/15 and is labeled as a rerun.
The next episode "School's Out/1st Term" doesn't appear to have a first aired date, but does have a NEW tag.

In my opinion, if it's new to the American market, it should be labeled as NEW. It's up for debate if it's new to TV... that is, if it's been on streaming and is finally getting a TV premiere. Even more contentious is when it's labeled NEW because it's new to the channel, but has been broadcast on other channels, regardless of first aired date.

I just got done tripling (three times TiVo Service Connection) and no luck on getting updated for the TOONAMI block. We shouldn't have to work this hard to get something fixed when we pay for this service.


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> I don't know why it's not flagged on their end. A 30 minute episode shouldn't be four and a half hours long.


The episode isn't 4.5 hours long, there's just no guide data between 12 and 4 am. When that happens the guide extends the prior program out to fill the gap.

I submitted a lineup request, but don't have much hope that it will be fixed. I'm still trying to get them to fix my channels, which for some reason they decided to remove a bunch of SD channels and add other ones that aren't even if my lineup.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> The episode isn't 4.5 hours long, there's just no guide data between 12 and 4 am. When that happens the guide extends the prior program out to fill the gap.
> 
> I submitted a lineup request, but don't have much hope that it will be fixed. I'm still trying to get them to fix my channels, which for some reason they decided to remove a bunch of SD channels and add other ones that aren't even if my lineup.


For lineup issues regarding missing channels, it might be worth a call and maybe even escalating. Don't let them be lazy.

As for TOONAMI, it is fixed, sort of, on my end.



KDeFlane said:


> maybe i misread it or Gracenote updated, but now it has the Rick&Morty Marathon for the following Saturday, Sept.25th.
> 
> this Saturday's Toonami listings looks to be partially correct on the Gracenote grid.
> For example:
> *Food Wars! * #4.05 "You're Through" is the next in sequence, but the listing is not marked with their usual "new" tag.
> However, *My Hero Academia *has only a generic description. Maybe it's Gracenote that needs a nudge as well.


Food Wars is listed as "You're Done for; Fool" for the episode title on mine. When I submitted the lineup request, I told them "You're Through" because that is what is listed in their metadata already. Idiots. It's right there when doing "Explore this show." How hard is it to link to something that already exists? It pollutes their metadata/whatever with garbage when they do stuff like this. Hopefully it will be fully fixed by this weekend.


----------



## KDeFlane

fyi, this wiki page shows alternative translations for the original Japanese episode titles.
List of Food Wars! Shokugeki no Soma episodes - Wikipedia

For example, both "You're Done For, Fool" and "You're Through" are correct and interchangeable for s4e05.
Transcription: "Owatta ze, omae" (Japanese: 終わったぜ、お前)


----------



## TKnight206

KDeFlane said:


> fyi, this wiki page shows alternative translations for the original Japanese episode titles.
> List of Food Wars! Shokugeki no Soma episodes - Wikipedia
> 
> For example, both "You're Done For, Fool" and "You're Through" are correct and interchangeable for s4e05.
> Transcription: "Owatta ze, omae" (Japanese: 終わったぜ、お前)


Except, if you go to Food Wars!, Explore this show, Episodes, show (all), Season 4, Episode 5, it shows "You're Through" for the episode title. Since it already exists within TiVo's own system, it would make better sense to stick with what's there, especially since it's an acceptable alternative title. This is my personal opinion as to why "You're Through" would be the better decision.


----------



## TKnight206

Last Sunday, TiVo botched the end time for Shazam!. This upcoming Sunday, with Man of Steel, it's even worse, since it needs an extra hour, not just 30 minutes like Shazam! did. (Shazam! needed a 150 minute "container" whereas Man of Steel needs a 180 minute container... for all those commercials.)

Hopefully a lineup report will fix it in time so others won't be disappointed.


----------



## TKnight206

I don't know how bad it was, but last night, my recording of Naruto: Shippuden "Izanagi and Izanami" was probably slightly cut off at the beginning. I can also see the very beginning of Samurai Jack at the end of the 30 minute recording. The pre-show bumps also are way too early.

I don't know if anyone else experienced this problem, or if it was a clock problem with my TiVo. Now I need to be worried about tonight.


----------



## morac

Next weekend (10/10) is currently incorrectly showing Rick & Morty from 11:30 to 4 am.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> Next weekend (10/10) is currently incorrectly showing Rick & Morty from 11:30 to 4 am.


Same here. We're going to have to do a lineup report. The more of us who report this problem, the faster it will be resolved hopefully.


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> Same here. We're going to have to do a lineup report. The more of us who report this problem, the faster it will be resolved hopefully.


I submitted a lineup report on Sunday and was informed yesterday it was corrected.

The guide has been partially fixed, but is still missing the 12:30, 1:30 and 2:30 am (My Hero Academia, Food Wars and Black Clover). I filed another lineup report.


----------



## morac

Sun 11/7 from midnight to 4 am is wrong. I submitted a lineup report.

Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> Sun 11/7 from midnight to 4 am is wrong. I submitted a lineup report.
> 
> Tivo Customer Support Community


I just noticed this too. Tripling right now to see if it's updated. Doesn't appear to be. Submitting one myself. I hope more people submit this if they care to see it fixed in time, hopefully. I hope I don't need to call and escalate.

Schedule - Adult Swim


----------



## TKnight206

TKnight206 said:


> I just noticed this too. Tripling right now to see if it's updated. Doesn't appear to be. Submitting one myself. I hope more people submit this if they care to see it fixed in time, hopefully. I hope I don't need to call and escalate.
> 
> Schedule - Adult Swim


We're also going to be dealing with the mess caused by DST ending. I wish they wouldn't show new stuff when DST begins and ends. I'd rather see movies or reruns shown.


----------



## TKnight206

Schedule for this upcoming weekend to the best of my knowledge.

12:00 AM	MY HERO ACADEMIA	TOMURA SHIGARAKI: ORIGIN	TV-14 V
12:30 AM	MY HERO ACADEMIA	THE HIGH, DEEP BLUE SKY	TV-14 LV
01:00 AM	YASHAHIME	DOUBLE-EDGED MOROHA	TV-14 V
01:30 AM	FOOD WARS!	THE FIRST & SECOND SEATS	TV-MA S
Standard Time begins
01:00 AM	NARUTO: SHIPPUDEN	KAKASHI: SHADOW OF THE ANBU BLACK OPS - SQUAD 7	TV-14 V
01:30 AM	FENA: PIRATE PRINCESS	MEMORIES	TV-MA S
02:00 AM	DR. STONE	SECRET MISSION	TV-14 LV
02:30 AM DRAGON BALL SUPER	OFF TO SEE MASTER ZUNO! FIND OUT WHERE THE SUPER DRAGON BALLS ARE!	TV-14
03:00 AM	BLADE RUNNER: BLACK LOTUS - BENEFIT OR HAZARD	BLADE RUNNER: BLACK LOTUS - BENEFIT OR HAZARD	
03:15 AM	RICK AND MORTY: EXTRAS	THE GREAT YOKAI BATTLE OF AKIHABARA	TV-14 LV
03:30 AM	RICK AND MORTY: EXTRAS	RICK AND MORTY: SUMMER MEETS GOD (RICK MEETS EVIL)	TV-14 DLV
03:45 AM	RICK AND MORTY: EXTRAS	RICK AND MORTY VS. GENOCIDER	TV-MA L


----------



## TKnight206

Guide info partially fixed. I see midnight to 1:59:59am fixed. But 1am ST, 1:30am ST, 2am and 2:30am are wrong. (3am onward is correct.)

They put the first 1am and 1:30am into the second 1am and 1:30am timeslots. And the four correct shows that should run from 1am ST to 2:59:59am are smushed together into the 2am hour.

I hate DST time changes. I wish they'd just do a movie marathon on these days.


----------



## morac

The guide data is still wrong. I’m still seeing a 4 1/2 hour episode of Rick and Morty. 

My support ticket is still sitting in the “new” status, so they haven’t even looked at it. I don’t think this will get fixed by Sat night.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> The guide data is still wrong. I'm still seeing a 4 1/2 hour episode of Rick and Morty.
> 
> My support ticket is still sitting in the "new" status, so they haven't even looked at it. I don't think this will get fixed by Sat night.


Partially fixed for me. Have you manually connected three times to the service yet?


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> Partially fixed for me. Have you manually connected three times to the service yet?


It updated for me today and is correct based on Schedule - Adult Swim, but I don't think that schedule is correct as some of the 30 minute shows are showing as 15 minutes long. Zap2it shows what is probably correct.

Basically TiVo's guide matches Adult Swim's web site, but the web site is likely wrong, so that's Cartoon Network's fault.

Also the OAD on Yashahime is wrong so the episode wasn't automatically scheduled to record.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> It updated for me today and is correct based on Schedule - Adult Swim, but I don't think that schedule is correct as some of the 30 minute shows are showing as 15 minutes long. Zap2it shows what is probably correct.
> 
> Basically TiVo's guide matches Adult Swim's web site, but the web site is likely wrong, so that's Cartoon Network's fault.
> 
> Also the OAD on Yashahime is wrong so the episode wasn't automatically scheduled to record.


I don't see a new label on Yashahime. But it helps to set things to "New & reruns" given issues with TiVo's guide data and shows that may have been shown in other countries before. Just look at the first aired date of 1/23/21 whereas other episodes don't necessarily have this issue.

Reconnecting to check for an update.


----------



## TKnight206

TOONAMI block missing info again for this upcoming weekend of 11/21/2021.


----------



## TKnight206

Blade Runner: Black Lotus has the incorrect episode information for this weekend. Be prepared for it to not record possibly.


----------



## KDeFlane

TKnight206 said:


> Blade Runner: Black Lotus has the incorrect episode information for this weekend. Be prepared for it to not record possibly.


yup, I see the title of the episode as being the same as the 15-minute preview from two weeks ago,and therefore "already recorded"; should be "The Human Condition" as confirmed with adultswim.com/schedule/

The odd thing is how Gracenote has generic info for the whole night as well. All of Toonami should be new, but at least generics still record with a Pass.


----------



## TKnight206

KDeFlane said:


> yup, I see the title of the episode as being the same as the 15-minute preview from two weeks ago,and therefore "already recorded"; should be "The Human Condition" as confirmed with adultswim.com/schedule/
> 
> The odd thing is how Gracenote has generic info for the whole night as well. All of Toonami should be new, but at least generics still record with a Pass.


I guess my TiVo updated in time because it recorded as "The Human Condition" for me.


----------



## TKnight206

I don't know what happened, but I could have sworn that it had the correct movie title Blade Runner 2049 or something beforehand. But when I tune in, I see the guide says Blade Runner: Black Lotus "Episode 2049" instead. In other words, I think they went from correct guide data to incorrect guide data.


----------



## TKnight206

I noticed that for next week, Squidbillies episode "This Show Was Called Squidbillies" is mislabeled as episode "This Show is Called Squidbillies" and probably won't record for those set to new.


----------



## morac

Adult Swim for this Sun 12/12 from 12 to 4 am is completely wrong. I submitted a ticket.

Schedule - Adult Swim


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> Adult Swim for this Sun 12/12 from 12 to 4 am is completely wrong. I submitted a ticket.
> 
> Schedule - Adult Swim


Let's hope they do the right show names as what's listed on Adult Swim's website doesn't match the way it is in the guide's data. I am sick and tired of having multiple OnePasses for a single show.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> Adult Swim for this Sun 12/12 from 12 to 4 am is completely wrong. I submitted a ticket.
> 
> Schedule - Adult Swim


The schedule is still wrong. The guide people seem to be on vacation with 2 days to fix this.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> The schedule is still wrong. The guide people seem to be on vacation with 2 days to fix this.


Seems fine on my end. Have you tripled? (TiVo Service Connection three times)


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> Seems fine on my end. Have you tripled? (TiVo Service Connection three times)


It was fixed today.


----------



## morac

Adult Swim screwed up and aired the wrong episode of Yashahime instead of episode 24 and the web site also has the wrong episode. No idea when it will air, but the TiVo won't record it as it thinks it already did.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470023113916227595


----------



## KDeFlane

Yashahime final episode has been rescheduled for New Year's Day.

here is a look ahead:

There will be a BladeRunner:BlackLotus marathon on Dec. 25.

Then open up 2022 with an all new Blade Runner, the season one finale of Yashahime, and a CowboyBebop marathon on January 1st!​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470495837889478660


----------



## morac

KDeFlane said:


> Yashahime final episode has been rescheduled for New Year's Day.
> 
> here is a look ahead:
> 
> There will be a BladeRunner:BlackLotus marathon on Dec. 25.
> 
> Then open up 2022 with an all new Blade Runner, the season one finale of Yashahime, and a CowboyBebop marathon on January 1st!​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470495837889478660


The guide is currently showing a Futurama marathon, which is wrong.

Also the 25th shows a Blade Runner marathon on the Adult Swim schedule. TiVo has American Dad.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> Adult Swim screwed up and aired the wrong episode of Yashahime instead of episode 24 and the web site also has the wrong episode. No idea when it will air, but the TiVo won't record it as it thinks it already did.


Just noticed this issue. Going to set that episode to record tonight. So the question is, aside from the 12/12/2021 recording, is anything else incorrectly labeled for this series?


----------



## TKnight206

*Assassination Classroom* season two premieres Saturday at 12:30am according to a commercial I just caught.

Also, *Blade Runner: Black Lotus* should be on at midnight supposedly. As for the other three hours, no idea. But it may be worth filling out Tivo Customer Support Community and hoping they get those two new episodes fixed for those who care to record them.


----------



## morac

This looks like a problem with Cartoon Network's own data as they haven't even updated their schedule web site with the correct info. There's nothing listed between midnight and 4 am. Even Comcast's schedule is empty and they don't use TiVo guide data. As such it's doubtful Tivo will get fixed. This will probably require a manual recording.

Schedule - Adult Swim


----------



## KDeFlane

according to the @ToonamiNews twitter account, the schedule for tonight looks like this:

Blade Runner Black Lotus (ep#9 "Free Will"),
Assassination Classroom (season 2 opener, #23 "Summer Festival Time"),
Assassination Classroom (ep#2.02, #24 "Kaede Time"),
Naruto Shippuden (ep#17.5 "The All-Knowing"),
Naruto Shippuden (ep#17.6 "Hahirama and Madara"),
Naruto Shippuden (ep#17.7 "Era of Warring States"),
Cowboy Bebop (#7 "Heavy Metal Queen"), 
Cowboy Bebop (#8 "Waltz for Venus"),

BUT! 
the adultswim website itself says the two Cowboy Bebop episodes are just repeats of #1 and #2 from last week. Who know!?!?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479588665445785601


----------



## morac

The web site updated too late for TiVo to fix the schedule as they need several days to update their guide. Comcast has already updated their guide data.

By the way I now see it says it can take 14 days to fix the schedule. That’s longer than there is guide data.


----------



## morac

The lineup updated to be correct today which was too late. I recorded everything manually though. Toonami’s lineup appears to be in flux so I hope it gets update before Friday this week.


----------



## TKnight206

The new forum is incredibly buggy on my end. The new look is making it difficult to navigate the website too. I don't know if I'll be posting much more.

Last I checked, it hasn't been updated for this upcoming weekend.


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> The new forum is incredibly buggy on my end. The new look is making it difficult to navigate the website too. I don't know if I'll be posting much more.
> 
> Last I checked, it hasn't been updated for this upcoming weekend.


From what I’ve read Toonami’s schedule is in flux so they are literally throwing it together at the last minute. I think it has something to do with not being able to get a deal to air shows they thought they would be showing this year leaving them with nothing to air. Hence showing 3 episodes of Naruto and Cowboy Beebop. 

The only thing I can recommend is to force a connection a few hours before airtime and hope TiVo updated it. Barring that, use manual recordings.


----------



## KDeFlane

ToonamiNews has posted their understanding of the line-up for Saturday (Jan.15th):

Blade Runner Black Lotus (ep#10 of 13 "Clair de Lune),
Assassination Classroom (ep#2.03, #25 "Itona Horibe Time"),
Assassination Classroom (ep#2.04, #26 "Spinning Time"),
*Made in Abyss* (#1 "The City of the Great Pit"),
Naruto Shippuden (ep#17.8 "My True Dream"),
Naruto Shippuden (ep#17.9 "Sasuke's Answer"),
Cowboy Bebop (#9 "Jamming with Edward"),
Cowboy Bebop (#10 "Ganymede Elegy"),

at least Gracenote agrees.


----------



## morac

Same lineup is on Schedule - Adult Swim

Last week TiVo didn’t update till the day after, though it’s possible if I had forced a connection right before it might have updated.


----------



## TKnight206

Next week's schedule has Blade Runner: Black Lotus at midnight. This can be confirmed by the commercial at 2:48am from Sunday, January 16th, 2022. We can't assume anything else, but we can at least report that specific episode using Tivo Customer Support Community

By the way, would kmttg be the best way to fix this guide mess? If I have the recordings, to transfer them to a PC, rename them, then transfer them back to TiVo? Or does it work like that? Just to match series ID/OnePass info along with season and episode numbering. Other metadata not that important.


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> Next week's schedule has Blade Runner: Black Lotus at midnight. This can be confirmed by the commercial at 2:48am from Sunday, January 16th, 2022. We can't assume anything else, but we can at least report that specific episode using Tivo Customer Support Community


If the schedule isn’t posted, TiVo just closes my support tickets with the reason being that the provider didn’t provide guide data. I’m beginning to think filing support lineups for guide is pointless. I filed one for this past weekend and they never bothered to fix it.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> If the schedule isn’t posted, TiVo just closes my support tickets with the reason being that the provider didn’t provide guide data. I’m beginning to think filing support lineups for guide is pointless. I filed one for this past weekend and they never bothered to fix it.


But there are TV commercials indicating that it's going to be on at midnight. I think this warrants a phone call.


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> But there are TV commercials indicating that it's going to be on at midnight. I think this warrants a phone call.


My understanding is that CN provides the data to TiVo. Filing a support ticket, just triggers them to check. If there’s still no data, they won’t just take someone’s word for it that there was a commercial.


----------



## TKnight206

*Madagascar (2005)* began around 5:15pm on Cartoon Network. TiVo has it listed as _Beyond the Overpass Madagascar (2022)_ which seems to be a merging of an episode of Craig of the Creek's "Beyond the Overpass" and an unrelated movie. Pretty sloppy. Zap2It has it listed as the proper name, but has it broken into two hour chunks.


----------



## morac

Got to love this response I got from TiVo as to why they screwed up this past weekend.



> We are glad to inform you that your channel lineup request has been completed. We received an updated file on 1/14 which had programs updated from 1/16 until the end of January 2022. The reporter processed this updated file on the same day but dropped it from 1/17 onwards. Because of this, the updated programming for 1/15 and 1/16 was not ingested. We apologize for the inconvenience this has caused.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> Got to love this response I got from TiVo as to why they screwed up this past weekend.


It looks like this weekend's TOONAMI block still has problems. It looks like it has generic info which may match the shows more or less, but is lacking episode information. Also, I thought I read somewhere that they were adding a new series this weekend.


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> It looks like this weekend's TOONAMI block still has problems. It looks like it has generic info which may match the shows more or less, but is lacking episode information. Also, I thought I read somewhere that they were adding a new series this weekend.


Who knows. Their official web site is still blank.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> Who knows. Their official web site is still blank.


It's updated, somewhat. Episode info is missing for One Piece. Also, TiVo's guide is quite off. Only one Assassination Classroom this upcoming weekend. Plus, Made in Abyss should be on at 1am, whereas TIVo mistakenly puts it on at 1:30am. Time for us to do a lineup report at Tivo Customer Support Community









Schedule - Adult Swim


Here's Adult Swim’s on-air schedule. You now have no excuse.



www.adultswim.com





12:00 AM BLADE RUNNER ALL THE BEST MEMORIES TV-14 V
12:30 AM ASSASSINATION CLASSROOM LEADER TIME TV-14 LV
01:00 AM MADE IN ABYSS RESURRECTION FESTIVAL TV-MA
01:30 AM ONE PIECE TV-Y7-FV
02:00 AM ONE PIECE TV-Y7-FV
02:30 AM NARUTO: SHIPPUDEN HOLE TV-PG
03:00 AM NARUTO: SHIPPUDEN SOMETHING TO FILL THE HOLE TV-PG
03:30 AM COWBOY BEBOP TOYS IN THE ATTIC TV-14 L


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> It's updated, somewhat. Episode info is missing for One Piece. Also, TiVo's guide is quite off. Only one Assassination Classroom this upcoming weekend. Plus, Made in Abyss should be on at 1am, whereas TIVo mistakenly puts it on at 1:30am. Time for us to do a lineup report at Tivo Customer Support Community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schedule - Adult Swim
> 
> 
> Here's Adult Swim’s on-air schedule. You now have no excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> www.adultswim.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12:00 AM BLADE RUNNER ALL THE BEST MEMORIES TV-14 V
> 12:30 AM ASSASSINATION CLASSROOM LEADER TIME TV-14 LV
> 01:00 AM MADE IN ABYSS RESURRECTION FESTIVAL TV-MA
> 01:30 AM ONE PIECE TV-Y7-FV
> 02:00 AM ONE PIECE TV-Y7-FV
> 02:30 AM NARUTO: SHIPPUDEN HOLE TV-PG
> 03:00 AM NARUTO: SHIPPUDEN SOMETHING TO FILL THE HOLE TV-PG
> 03:30 AM COWBOY BEBOP TOYS IN THE ATTIC TV-14 L


TiVo used last week’s schedule which is wrong. I submitted a report.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> TiVo used last week’s schedule which is wrong. I submitted a report.


This weekend is fixed.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> This weekend is fixed.


"Fixed" to a certain degree. They messed up some stuff. Aside from missing season and episode numbers on some things, Blade Runner: Black Lotus has the incorrect episode number. They labeled it 6 instead of 11.

Anyway, wanted to point out next week's TOONAMI block is missing from the guide. However, we're in luck. Schedule - Adult Swim is updated for Saturday night so we can do a lineup report.


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> "Fixed" to a certain degree. They messed up some stuff. Aside from missing season and episode numbers on some things, Blade Runner: Black Lotus has the incorrect episode number. They labeled it 6 instead of 11.
> 
> Anyway, wanted to point out next week's TOONAMI block is missing from the guide. However, we're in luck. Schedule - Adult Swim is updated for Saturday night so we can do a lineup report.


My TiVo is already correct for next Saturday. It updated in today’s connection.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> My TiVo is already correct for next Saturday. It updated in today’s connection.


(Technically correct, if you ignore the botched season/episode numbering for Blade Runner: Black Lotus and the missing numberings for Assassination Classroom and Made In Abyss.)

So, anyway, we have a new problem that will result in missed recordings. Fast-forwarding another week, we see that on Sunday, February 6th, 2022, that Assassination Classroom is gone and is replaced with something called Assassination Classroom: Second Season. So, first's things first, create a OnePass if you want to record it. Second thing, if you're kind enough, fill out Tivo Customer Support Community and let them know it should be *Assassination Classroom* and NOT *Assassination Classroom: Second Season*. Other people will miss this because of their mistake.


----------



## TKnight206

I think Assassination Classroom is partially fixed. To Do List is incorrect, but the Guide seems okay now.


----------



## TKnight206

It appears the TOONAMI block for February 12th (13th) hasn't been updated on TiVo. It is available on Schedule - Adult Swim.

It might not hurt to do a lineup report at Tivo Customer Support Community.
I might wait a day or two myself before submitting something.


----------



## morac

The schedule wasn’t there last night, so they must have just added it. My guess is that TiVo will update on its own. I normally wait till around Tuesday.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> The schedule wasn’t there last night, so they must have just added it. My guess is that TiVo will update on its own. I normally wait till around Tuesday.


Still not updated.


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> Still not updated.


I sent a ticket in on Wednesday.


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> Still not updated.


Updated during today’s connection.


----------



## TKnight206

For the TOONAMI block.

(I probably should have mentioned about adding extra time for the past four weeks for shows after 1am.)

I think something is happening this week and next, but only for a couple minutes at midnight. Not sure if we'll need extra time added.


----------



## TKnight206

The Amazing Spider-Man (2012) needs an extra hour added I think. Looks like TiVo gave bad guide data for it by only listing it for two hours instead of the three hours needed according to Schedule - Adult Swim


----------



## KDeFlane

I don't record anything on latenight Friday/early Saturday mornings, so I don't know whether I missed any shenanigans for April Fools Day. Would Toonami be expected to do anything surprising to tonight's schedule?


----------



## morac

4/10 Toonami is completely wrong currently and the schedule isn’t posted yet. Made in Abyss is having a 1 hour season finale from 1:30 to 2:30 am, so it will require watching closely.


----------



## TKnight206

KDeFlane said:


> I don't record anything on latenight Friday/early Saturday mornings, so I don't know whether I missed any shenanigans for April Fools Day. Would Toonami be expected to do anything surprising to tonight's schedule?


From the little I caught, I think they did something weird during the scenery bumps. I think there may have been something else too regarding the bumps.



morac said:


> 4/10 Toonami is completely wrong currently and the schedule isn’t posted yet. Made in Abyss is having a 1 hour season finale from 1:30 to 2:30 am, so it will require watching closely.


I noticed this also. So once Schedule - Adult Swim is fixed, we should do a lineup report at Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> I noticed this also. So once Schedule - Adult Swim is fixed, we should do a lineup report at Tivo Customer Support Community


Unfortunately when the schedule changes like this, CN tends to not post the new schedule until around Thursday. That should be enough time for TiVo to fix it as Comcast has it updated in less than 12 hours, but it isn’t. TiVo tends to not have it updated until Sunday, which is too late.


----------



## TKnight206

morac said:


> Unfortunately when the schedule changes like this, CN tends to not post the new schedule until around Thursday. That should be enough time for TiVo to fix it as Comcast has it updated in less than 12 hours, but it isn’t. TiVo tends to not have it updated until Sunday, which is too late.


Schedule - Adult Swim has been updated. Time to do Tivo Customer Support Community
I'm going to try to get around to it tonight. Might even give them a call tomorrow to try escalating it.

I tend to save some things. I don't like hunting things down when rewatching series.


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> Schedule - Adult Swim has been updated. Time to do Tivo Customer Support Community
> I'm going to try to get around to it tonight. Might even give them a call tomorrow to try escalating it.
> 
> I tend to save some things. I don't like hunting things down when rewatching series.


I submitted a request on April 6, but it’s still wrong as of today. It looks like it won’t be fixed.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> I submitted a request on April 6, but it’s still wrong as of today. It looks like it won’t be fixed.


It got fixed today so make sure you force a connection.


----------



## TKnight206

April 16th/17th is partially wrong. They're listing Lupin the Third Part III instead of Lupin the 3rd Part 6.

My guide is listing *Lupin the 3rd... *in the guide portion (Grid Guide style), but up in the upper-left, it is showing *Lupin the Third Part III* so I don't know what is going on there since 3rd and Third are technically different words.

I just switched guide styles and in the upper-left it shows the *Lupin the Third Part III* and on the right side (TiVo Live Guide style) it shows *Lupin the 3rd Part 6*. I don't know what is going on.

Forcing the connection three times to see if it is fixed. Nope. Hopefully they'll fix it by this weekend. When exploring the episodes, no upcoming for it (Part III), so I don't know if a OnePass can even be set when it's split.


----------



## TKnight206

Looks like Lupin the 3rd Part 6 is still mislabeled as Lupin the Third Part III for the next two weekends. Not sure if or when they will get it fixed.


----------



## TKnight206

Looks like the lineup for the TOONAMI block this weekend needs to be fixed.








TiVo Support Center


Get instant answers to common questions and learn to experience the most from TiVo products.




tivoidp.tivo.com












Schedule - Adult Swim


Here's Adult Swim’s on-air schedule. You now have no excuse.



www.adultswim.com





*Guide updated*, so I came here to delete this post, but can't figure it out. Going to leave it up until I figure it out.


----------



## morac

May 15th Toonami block is still wrong (as is May 22). Reported to TiVo.


----------



## TKnight206

TiVo messed up for the new episode of *Teen Titans Go!* on Monday, May 23rd. Episode "*Whodundidit?*" didn't record on the proper OnePass. Must have been a different series ID. It looks like it will repeat this Saturday afternoon for those who missed it.


----------



## TKnight206

*Teen Titans Go! & DC Super Hero Girls: Mayhem in the Multiverse* is supposed to be on at 3pm on Monday, May 30th. I'm not sure about the runtime.


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> *Teen Titans Go! & DC Super Hero Girls: Mayhem in the Multiverse* is supposed to be on at 3pm on Monday, May 30th. I'm not sure about the runtime.


It was on Sat May 28 at 6 pm. It ran about 1 hour 48 minutes.


----------



## morac

Adult Swim for this weekend is generic. The official schedule site hasn’t been updated since Thursday, so it’s not even showing this weekend yet. Schedule - Adult Swim


----------



## KDeFlane

dunno about this weekend, but looking ahead two weeks: 

Toonami announces "Shenmue: The Animation Marathon" for Fourth of July weekend 

On July 2, _Shenmue: the Animation_ will have a seven-episode marathon beginning at 12:30 a.m. _Primal_ will still start the block at midnight on that date. 

(this is from ToonamiFaithful which references the official Facebook post)


----------



## morac

Looks like this weekend will be an odd schedule which TiVo will almost certainly get wrong.









Breaking News: Toonami Doubles Up Naruto Shippuden Starting June 18


Toonami announced what their schedule would look like once Assassination Classroom’s final season finishes its run on Adult Swim. Instead of a new series, Naruto Shippuden will be getting the…




toonamifaithful.com


----------



## KDeFlane

KDeFlane said:


> dunno about this weekend, ...


but after further digging, i found THIS:

Starting *June 18*, Toonami will double up on Naruto Shippuden episodes beginning at 2 a.m. That means Lupin the Third Part Six will move to 12:30 a.m., with the One Piece hour securing the 1 o’clock hour (Shenmue: the Animation and Attack on Titan will stay where they are).

(again, ToonamiFaithful is a good source of timely info) -- _and we both found it at the same time!_


----------



## TKnight206

KDeFlane said:


> but after further digging, i found THIS:
> 
> Starting *June 18*, Toonami will double up on Naruto Shippuden episodes beginning at 2 a.m. That means Lupin the Third Part Six will move to 12:30 a.m., with the One Piece hour securing the 1 o’clock hour (Shenmue: the Animation and Attack on Titan will stay where they are).
> 
> (again, ToonamiFaithful is a good source of timely info) -- _and we both found it at the same time!_


It looks like TV Listings- Find Local TV Listings and Watch Full Episodes - Zap2it.com has the correct schedule.

Are One-Piece and Lupin the only shows with new episodes this weekend?


----------



## KDeFlane

TKnight206 said:


> Are One-Piece and Lupin the only shows with new episodes this weekend?


Naruto Shippuden just started its 19th season last week, so this week's "double up" will be new episodes #2 and #3.


----------



## TKnight206

I think there is supposed to be two hours of *Steven Universe* reruns at 6pm this week. *Steven Universe: The Movie (2009)* this Friday.


----------



## KDeFlane

I've already had my daily connection, but TiVo doesn't seem to know about the premiere of season two of Genndy Tartakovsky’s "*Primal*" tonight at midnight. Two half-hour episodes should be scheduled. Manually, this looks like Boondocks and Robot Chicken. (There might be a reair on Saturday's Toonami, but I'm not counting on it.)


----------



## TKnight206

I don't know when, but it appears Schedule - Adult Swim has been fixed. For quite a while, it wasn't being updated on that website.

I noticed the TOONAMI block isn't correct for this weekend. I'm making a connection now to see if it has been fixed. It doesn't look like it's fixed.

Tivo Customer Support Community might be worth a try, but it may also be worth calling since this is time sensitive.


----------



## KDeFlane

Back in June i noticed that {adultswim.com/schedule/} was no longer updating, then found {adultswim.com/videos/toonami} to be updating nicely.

Meanwhile, my TiVo doesn't know about tonight's 60-minute block for Primal (reairs of the first two new episodes) which bumps a few of the other shows by 30 mins. Next week "Yashahime: Princess Half-Demon" returns to the shuffle.


----------



## morac

My guide updated with the correct Toonami listings today.


----------



## TKnight206

Guide not updated for this weekend. Had to use Tivo Customer Support Community to do a lineup report. Hopefully it gets fixed by the weekend.

According to Schedule - Adult Swim Made in Abyss is replaying from season 1, episode 1. (I assume they'll play all thirteen. I could be wrong.) So, for those of you who had episodes cut off at some point during the series, here's another chance!


----------



## morac

TKnight206 said:


> Guide not updated for this weekend. Had to use Tivo Customer Support Community to do a lineup report. Hopefully it gets fixed by the weekend.
> 
> According to Schedule - Adult Swim Made in Abyss is replaying from season 1, episode 1. (I assume they'll play all thirteen. I could be wrong.) So, for those of you who had episodes cut off at some point during the series, here's another chance!


I submitted a lineup on Sunday. It’s still not fixed today. The following weekend is also wrong. Comcast’s guide is correct for both weekends.


----------



## KDeFlane

My guide thinks tonight's slot for _Genndy Tartakovsky_'s PRIMAL is from 2019, but is in fact a new episode "The Colossaeus, Part II".


----------



## TKnight206

The guide doesn't seem correct for this weekend's TOONAMI block.









TiVo Support Center


Get instant answers to common questions and learn to experience the most from TiVo products.




tivoidp.tivo.com












Schedule - Adult Swim


Here's Adult Swim’s on-air schedule. You now have no excuse.



www.adultswim.com


----------



## morac

Guide is wrong for October 2nd. The new show Housing Complex C is missing and the rest of the guide is wrong as well. Time to submit a lineup problem report. 









TiVo Support Center


Get instant answers to common questions and learn to experience the most from TiVo products.




tivoidp.tivo.com


----------



## TKnight206

The TOONAMI block is wrong for this upcoming weekend. Marathon blocks.

12:00 AM Housing Complex C Optical Illusion TV-MA V
12:30 AM Housing Complex C Mismatched Buttons TV-MA
01:00 AM Housing Complex C The Wheel Comes Full Circle TV-MA
01:30 AM Housing Complex C The End of the Line TV-MA V
02:00 AM The Promised Neverland Episode 1 TV-14 LV
02:30 AM The Promised Neverland Episode 2 TV-14 DLV
03:00 AM The Promised Neverland Episode 3 TV-14 V
03:30 AM The Promised Neverland Episode 4 TV-14 V

The real problem is Sunday night, also known as Monday morning. 10/31/2022 from 12am to 4am, it's all wrong. The new Rick and Morty special Summer's Sleepover will be missed. Also, when doing the lineup report, make sure to mention the special should be included in the regular series. Well, my opinion anyway.

12:00 AM Rick and Morty: Extras Summer's Sleepover TV-14
12:15 AM Rick and Morty Rick Potion #9 TV-14 DLV
12:45 AM Rick and Morty Something Ricked This Way Comes TV-14 DLSV
01:15 AM Rick and Morty: Extras Summer's Sleepover TV-14
01:30 AM Rick and Morty Amortycan Grickfitti TV-14 DLV
02:00 AM Rick and Morty Look Who's Purging Now TV-14 LV
02:30 AM Rick and Morty Night Family TV-14 DLSV









TiVo Support Center


Get instant answers to common questions and learn to experience the most from TiVo products.




tivoidp.tivo.com












Schedule - Adult Swim


Here's Adult Swim’s on-air schedule. You now have no excuse.



www.adultswim.com


----------



## morac

I suspect the following weekend will be wrong as well as that’s when the clocks change. Last time TiVo incorrectly made all the episodes 15 minutes long.


----------



## TKnight206

The TOONAMI block this weekend is updated to the wrong episodes of The Promised Neverland. The TiVo guide lists season one, episodes 1-4. It should be season two, not season one.

I miss Gracenote.


----------



## TKnight206

Tonight, after midnight, the schedule should be the below. I don't think the guide is going to be fixed in time for the new special Summer's Sleepover.









Schedule - Adult Swim


Here's Adult Swim’s on-air schedule. You now have no excuse.



www.adultswim.com






12:00 AMRick and Morty: ExtrasSummer's SleepoverTV-1412:15 AMRick and MortyRick Potion #9TV-14 DLV12:45 AMRick and MortySomething Ricked This Way ComesTV-14 DLSV01:15 AMRick and Morty: ExtrasSummer's SleepoverTV-1401:30 AMRick and MortyAmortycan GrickfittiTV-14 DLV02:00 AMRick and MortyLook Who's Purging NowTV-14 LV02:30 AMRick and MortyNight FamilyTV-14 DLSV03:00 AMAmerican DadGhost DadTV-14 DLV03:30 AMAmerican DadSteve's Franken OutTV-14 DLV


----------



## morac

For next weekend, TiVo guide is wrong and the Adult Swim schedule page hasn’t been updated for several days. The correct schedule is listed at Watch Toonami Clips for Free from Adult Swim

Season 2 of Made in Abyss starts. In many areas Daylight Saving Time ends at 2 am so I suspect 1 to 2 am will be repeated by Cartoon Network. TiVo may not expect that and everything after 2 am could be off by an hour.

*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 5TH, 2022*

12:00 AMTENKO SHIMURA: ORIGIN12:30 AMMADE IN ABYSSTHE COMPASS POINTED TO THE DARKNESS01:00 AMYASHAHIMEZERO'S WISH01:30 AMONE PIECEFORMED! LUFFY AND LAW'S PIRATE ALLIANCE!02:00 AMNARUTO: SHIPPUDENYOU'LL BE MY BACKUP02:15 AMPRIMALSEA OF DESPAIR02:30 AMPRIMALSHADOW OF FATE02:45 AMPRIMALDAWN OF MAN03:00 AMSAMURAI JACKXCII03:30 AMBLACK DYNAMITE"JUST BEAT IT" OR "JACKSON FIVE ACROSS YO' EYES"


----------



## TKnight206

morac, I think what you posted is incorrect.

Schedule - Adult Swim is updated but wrong. I'll post the correct info. We've seen a DST bug on their website in years past where 30 minute shows get squished into 15 minute slots. The bug returns.


12:00 AMMy Hero AcademiaTenko Shimura: OriginTV-14 V12:30 AMMade In AbyssThe Compass Pointed to the DarknessTV-MA01:00 AMYashahimeZero's WishTV-14 V01:30 AMOne PieceFormed! Luffy and Law's Pirate Alliance!TV-PG*DST ends*01:00 AMNaruto: ShippudenYou'll Be My BackupTV-PG LV01:30 AMPrimalSea of DespairTV-14 V02:00 AMPrimalShadow of FateTV-14 V02:30 AMPrimalDawn of ManTV-MA V03:00 AMSamurai JackXCIITV-14 V03:30 AMBlack Dynamite"Just Beat It" or "Jackson Five Across Yo' Eyes"TV-14 DLSV


----------



## morac

morac said:


> For next weekend, TiVo guide is wrong and the Adult Swim schedule page hasn’t been updated for several days. The correct schedule is listed at Watch Toonami Clips for Free from Adult Swim
> 
> Season 2 of Made in Abyss starts. In many areas Daylight Saving Time ends at 2 am so I suspect 1 to 2 am will be repeated by Cartoon Network. TiVo may not expect that and everything after 2 am could be off by an hour.
> 
> *SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 5TH, 2022*
> 
> 12:00 AMTENKO SHIMURA: ORIGIN12:30 AMMADE IN ABYSSTHE COMPASS POINTED TO THE DARKNESS01:00 AMYASHAHIMEZERO'S WISH01:30 AMONE PIECEFORMED! LUFFY AND LAW'S PIRATE ALLIANCE!02:00 AMNARUTO: SHIPPUDENYOU'LL BE MY BACKUP02:15 AMPRIMALSEA OF DESPAIR02:30 AMPRIMALSHADOW OF FATE02:45 AMPRIMALDAWN OF MAN03:00 AMSAMURAI JACKXCII03:30 AMBLACK DYNAMITE"JUST BEAT IT" OR "JACKSON FIVE ACROSS YO' EYES"


Yeah I just realized that’s likely wrong. I’m pretty sure TiVo will match the “official” posted schedule and also be wrong. I’m trying to update my support ticket, but getting errors.


----------



## morac

Suprisingly Toonami‘s schedule in the TiVo guide is correct.


----------



## TKnight206

Guide incorrect for this upcoming TOONAMI block on Sunday the 13th. (Late Saturday night.)

Below should be correct.


12:00 AMMy Hero AcademiaTomura Shigaraki: OriginTV-14 V12:30 AMMade In AbyssCapital of the UnreturnedTV-MA V01:00 AMYashahimeKirinmaru of the DawnTV-1401:30 AMOne PieceCapture M! The Pirate Alliance's Operation Launches!TV-PG L02:00 AMNaruto: ShippudenThe Blue Beast vs. Six Paths MadaraTV-PG02:30 AMPrimalThe Red MistTV-MA V03:00 AMSamurai JackXCIIITV-14 V03:30 AMBlack Dynamite"Bullhorn Nights" or "Murder She Throats"TV-MA


----------



## TKnight206

Guide is still not updated for this weekend's (11/27/2022) TOONAMI block. Probably time to do a lineup report. Tivo Customer Support Community









Schedule - Adult Swim


Here's Adult Swim’s on-air schedule. You now have no excuse.



www.adultswim.com






12:00 AMMy Hero AcademiaMy Villain AcademiaTV-14 V12:30 AMMy Hero AcademiaRevival PartyTV-14 V01:00 AMMy Hero AcademiaSad Man's ParadeTV-14 V01:30 AMMy Hero AcademiaTenko Shimura: OriginTV-14 V02:00 AMMy Hero AcademiaTomura Shigaraki: OriginTV-14 V02:30 AMMy Hero AcademiaThe High, Deep Blue SkyTV-14 LV03:00 AMSamurai JackXCVTV-14 DLV03:30 AMBlack Dynamite"A Crisis for Christmas" or "The Dark Side of the Dark Side of the Moon"TV-14 DLSV


----------



## TKnight206

Let's hope they get it fixed for this upcoming weekend. New season of My Hero Academia begins.


12:00 AMMy Hero AcademiaA Quiet BeginningTV-14 V12:30 AMMade In AbyssFriendTV-MA01:00 AMYashahimeThe Three Princesses EscapeTV-14 V01:30 AMOne PieceAn Intense Battle! Caesar Exercises His True Power!TV-PG02:00 AMNaruto: ShippudenThe Eight Inner Gates FormationTV-PG02:30 AMPrimalVidarrTV-14 V03:00 AMSamurai JackXCVITV-PG V03:30 AMBlack Dynamite"Panic on the Player's Ball Express" or "That's Influenza!"TV-14 DLSV


----------

